#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Would You Stay, or Go?

## beachers78

I haven't been in Thailand very long  and really have no ties here as in  investments, family, etc., and am at a point to make a decision to stay for a few more years, or leave and go back home. I'm happy with either option, even leaning a bit toward leaving as I'm not entirely sure staying is the wiser option. 
    It's a bit of a quandary so I'd like to get some opinions on the current situation, especially politically and what would you do if you were in a similar situation, would you stay or would you go?

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## stroller

> if you were in a similar situation


Tell us more about your situation, not enough info to go by so far.

----------


## Mozzbie47

I spent 3 months  near Nakhon Sawon, I tried to tell my self this is OK, but no, I don't think I could stay there full time. For me it is putting up with Thai's that cant be told anything, then you have to watch them F@#k everything up.
  A friend of mine spent 12 months near Udon Thani he thought the cost of living to be more than you think, unless you are happy to sit and watch TV and have 1 beer a day. Doesn't think he will go back full time, just for shortish breaks

----------


## jamescollister

Guess it depends what you are going back to, given the funds I wouldn't live here, but my Baht goes further.
Just came back from lunch, 8 main meals, 2 large Leos and a bottle of coke, 3 adult, one child, 780 Baht all up.

Back home, OZ, I'd be barely surviving, on welfare or some crappy job, just to make ends meet.

All comes down to money in the end.

----------


## nidhogg

> I haven't been in Thailand very long  and really have no ties here as in  investments, family, etc., and am at a point to make a decision to stay for a few more years, or leave and go back home. I'm happy with either option, even leaning a bit toward leaving as I'm not entirely sure staying is the wiser option. 
>     It's a bit of a quandary so I'd like to get some opinions on the current situation, especially politically and what would you do if you were in a similar situation, would you stay or would you go?


Very much a "how long is a piece of string" type question.  As none of us know all your circumstances, none of us can really offer any sensible advice.

However, I would suggest you consider this:  Are you progressing here, or merely treading water?

I suppose I refer to your career, life, development as a person.  If the answer is you are treading water, I would look at leaving.  If you feel that things are on the up here for you, and are likely to get better, then staying might be an option.

----------


## thaimeme

> if you were in a similar situation
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tell us more about your situation, not enough info to go by so far.


....and even if he did fill us in much, such an inquiry might be quite moot and puzzling - as every situation and circumstance will be different from the next.


Hypotheticals.

----------


## david44

Prof Smeg in the jail has many opinions on the topic.

It depends on many factors family friends etc age need to work 

I could live in freezing misearble Europe choose not to, racism means Australia USA a no no.I'd be happy in Latin America but a big leap for Thai wife.

If retired costs health facility ease to visit froends etc are factors.
If middle age look  at creer ops I doubt ordinary work n N Sawan will generate a pension enough to live in develope world.

For climate food people the few I like are Portugal ,Czech Republic,Austria,Colombia,Cuba,Laos,Malaysia Canada Basque Country and Hungary all very different and last too cold in old age.

If your under 30 do whatever you fancy and gain experience new experiences there's plenty of time once married with a mortgage and job to be sensible

Of all of the above with or without Thai wife Lanna N Siam Bokeo,Xishuangbann and Shan state suit my likes.When Flangs can own in China Lao or Burma I might invest there.

A friend of mine called ruledinsirrINN mentioned psychedelics last week he was rapping with Tupac ski-ing in Narnia,turnin Blue and the viewing 22nd century before chewing the rug and waking up with a very sore bottom, lesson never go to bed with a chick called Carlos Costakneed'Herr

----------


## chassamui

I suspect that, like the Thais, we just let the politics wash over us. It's sensible to take an interest, as long as you realise that you can change almost nothing. living here in LOS you come to understand just how resilient the Thais are in general. Floods, famine, tsunami, political upheaval and all the day to day crap they put up with. They seem to get by and get on with life whatever it throws at them.

For retirement, it seems to run along quite well. Jim Makes a good point about costs here, but he has land and product plus family. Living un the sticks is not for everyone, especially without a purpose.

I am retired and I have lived in the sticks and in a resort area over the last 6 years. Both have their good/bad points, but either way, the cost of living is much less here than back in the UK. Having just spent 6 months back home in UK, I can't wait to get back, but I am under no illusions about what to expect from the host country.

Thailand has myriad flaws  as I am sure you are starting to appreciate, but for all that, I still prefer LoS to UK.

----------


## blockhead

It's safe but fucking boring in the West.

----------


## kingwilly

Have you stayed long enough to have made a go of it?

----------


## Bettyboo

> I suppose I refer to your career, life, development as a person. If the answer is you are treading water, I would look at leaving. If you feel that things are on the up here for you, and are likely to get better, then staying might be an option.


This is a nice way of stating it. I found myself treading water in Thailand for over 10 years, rather silly really...




> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.


I'm not sure it's that safe or that boring.

----------


## NZdick1983

I agree with James... it's all about the accumulation of money these days bro...

How much can you save? what's your age? those are the 2 critical factors in my opinion.

If we could all halt time, and stay at 25 years of age... then fuck it stay in Thailand of course! but reality states we must gain investments, houses, etc
for our old age... therefore, it depends on your situation bro...

If you can't save money there, you need to go home... if you can save at least
20k per month (some abstract figure I made up lol) then stay and enjoy..

Simple as that...  but yeah, we need more information to be of more help bro...

----------


## jamescollister

> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.


That would depend on where you live in the west, plenty of no go areas in most western countries.
All comes down to what you can afford, upper income, or inner city ghetto, I have never felt threatened in Thailand.

As to boring, again money talks, Europe has it all, sun drenched beaches, mountains, snow and everything in between, better food, better everything.

It really comes down to what life style you can afford, nothing more, Thailand offers a cheap real alternative to an expensive west or an impoverished 3rd world country.

----------


## thaimeme

> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.


 
Safe? 
Is it really.....in comparison?

----------


## klong toey

Our solution spend April to October in Blighty then its October through to April in Thailand.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Our solution spend April to October in Blighty then its October through to April in Thailand.


If you can, this is a good option. I hope to be able to do something similar, maybe I'll hook up with Nige - 6 months in Spain, 6 months in the UK.  :Smile:

----------


## Mozzbie47

> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.


 I guess I am lucky, I have a full workshop, engineering metal fabrication powder coating and i still love to make things, anything. I spend 5-6 days a week 40 hrs and enjoy most of what I do.  To do the same in Thailand for me is difficult and unless 
 I set up the same as here in Ozz I would and di d get bored

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Originally Posted by blockhead
> 
> 
> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.
> 
> 
>  
> Safe? 
> Is it really.....in comparison?


 I believe it to be much safer than most parts of Australia

----------


## Perota

> Our solution spend April to October in Blighty then its October through to April in Thailand.


December to March in Thailand
April - May in Hong Kong
June to mid September South of France
Mid September to November back to Hong Kong
December back to Thailand

That's the general idea

----------


## Pragmatic

> Our solution spend April to October in Blighty then its October through to April in Thailand.


Similar thing to what the Scandinavians do.

----------


## baconandeggs

> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.


You make you own fun in life. Western countries vary a lot so you cant judge them overall. Some things in Asia and Thailand are boring too like the sports scene and tv.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by blockhead
> ...


Look at murder rates and road deaths.

----------


## baconandeggs

> I agree with James... it's all about the accumulation of money these days bro...
> 
> How much can you save? what's your age? those are the 2 critical factors in my opinion.
> 
> If we could all halt time, and stay at 25 years of age... then fuck it stay in Thailand of course! but reality states we must gain investments, houses, etc
> for our old age... therefore, it depends on your situation bro...
> 
> If you can't save money there, you need to go home... if you can save at least
> 20k per month (some abstract figure I made up lol) then stay and enjoy..
> ...



Need to save 40,000 a month. Any less and you are treading water.

Stay or go though depends on happiness. Asking the question means he isnt happy. Answer is obvious.

----------


## Stinky

Sounds like you need to.flip a coin, but stay anyway.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> I agree with James... it's all about the accumulation of money these days bro...
> 
> How much can you save? what's your age? those are the 2 critical factors in my opinion.
> 
> If we could all halt time, and stay at 25 years of age... then fuck it stay in Thailand of course! but reality states we must gain investments, houses, etc
> for our old age... therefore, it depends on your situation bro...
> ...


Happiness, per se, is quite dependent on chosen lifestyle - which aren't are the same. 

Obvious.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cujo

Nice little smeg troll.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> ...


"Aren't are" the same.

You really cleared that up.

----------


## terry57

> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.



Well mate, my home town is Perth and I can tell you right now that it ain't safe in that fookin city after Dark.   :Confused:  

I live in Fremantle actually and if out at night time best course of attack is to be in a group.  The problem being the streets are mainly dead at night except for weekends so one really needs to be on the look out if walking around.

Bangkok in the main areas are far more safer day or night.  

Boring ???   Suppose one could say that.  On my trips back I find it soulless, the streets are dead, no fuker around, shops closed except for pubs. All the trading rules have ripped the guts out of the place. 

Compared to Thailand boring would be a fair description, A few weeks back every six months keeps it all in perspective.  

That said, fuck working in Thailand, great place to retire but for setting ones self up the West is the go for sure. 

Thailand is a long way from perfect but its pretty fookin good when retired, free and cashed up.

That's the difference innit.  

Bettsy darling is always crying about Thailand but that is because the silly coont was trying to make a living here and driving his motor everyday in the horrific traffic.   :Confused: 

In this situation Thailand is farrked, Christ, try and treat this place like a real country and it's doomed to failure innit.    

Bring your own money in, rent everything and have a blinding time.  :Smile: 

Stay in the real world for making money and raising kids is a very smart move.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by blockhead
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe but fucking boring in the West.
> 
> 
> 
> Well mate, my home town is Perth and I can tell you right now that it ain't safe in that fookin city after Dark.   
> ...



Agree with all of that. Enjoy the good things and skip the negatives.

----------


## VocalNeal

> he thought the cost of living to be more than you think,


That is because it is.

I like Asia so Thailand is as good as anywhere.

If one is at the beginning of life or has children then the west id better because salaries are higher, education is better and free and healthcare is free depending where one lives. That being said the world is changing so what to do is not getting so easy.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Thing is, so many dumb conts don't do that.

They come here, marry a bint, punch out a kid and work .

Next thing ya know they are saying how fuked up Thailand is and are always banging on about going back to the real world.  :Confused:  

One must ask the question, 

Why did ya get yourself in this situation in the first place you stupid coont.  :Smile: 

Anyway, at the end of the day it's like this innit.

See ya later ya dumb fuk,   I'll just hang around a tad longer.   :spam2:

----------


## NZdick1983

Trouble is, now that the military dictatorship is firmly in control, the main attraction
of living in Thailand (for me at least) *personal freedom/less regulations than the West, have been rescinded...

I don't like the way Thailand is heading, especially since Khun Yingluck was ousted (unjustly).. and the current fucktard pushed his way in...

To my mind, one must weigh the pros and cons of living somewhere.. if there are more pros than cons... stay.. if there are less pros than cons, leave..

Same can be said for relationships, I've learned...

----------


## Norton

> One must ask the question, Why did ya get yourself in this situation in the first place you stupid coont.


 :dito:

----------


## Norton

> I don't like the way Thailand is heading, especially since Khun Yingluck was ousted (unjustly).. and the current fucktard pushed his way in...


Don't panic. As always in Thailand, this too shall pass in short order.

----------


## NZdick1983

I hope so Norton, Bro.. I really do mate...

Thailand has lost it's appeal/charm IMHO... or at least it's been diminished...

----------


## nidhogg

> I hope so Norton, Bro.. I really do mate...
> 
> Thailand has lost it's appeal/charm IMHO... or at least it's been diminished...


..or maybe your eyes have just been opened a bit wider?

It is what is is.  Does not take that long to see it in its stark reality.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Admittedly, that could be a part of it too, Nidhogg.

Everywhere has changed with time... even good old NZ, is not the same place I remember from my youth.

----------


## terry57

> Trouble is, now that the military dictatorship is firmly in control, the main attraction
> of living in Thailand (for me at least) *personal freedom/less regulations than the West, have been rescinded...



It's posts like this that I really have no idea what the Poster is actually on about.  :Confused: 

Myself being a Farang and living here under the Military rule has affected my enjoyment, freedom or any other thing not one fuk. 

How about some evidence or reasoning why you actually feel The Dictatorship has affected you as a farang.

----------


## thaimeme

> Trouble is, now that the military dictatorship is firmly in control, the main attraction
> of living in Thailand (for me at least) *personal freedom/less regulations than the West, have been rescinded...


 
Nothing has changed.
Not much difference.

----------


## terry57

^

Fuk all has changed for us Farang Jeff,  actually some things have improved. 

I suppose some political arsehole will weigh in with some rhetoric that concerns us not one fuk.  :Confused:

----------


## thaimeme

> ^
> 
> Fuk all has changed for us Farang Jeff, actually some things have improved. 
> 
> I suppose some political arsehole will weigh in with some rhetoric that concerns us not one fuk.


Yep - most assuredly.

Fuck all has changed for Thais as well - still get on with their everyday independence, freedoms, and self-reliant ways as they always have.

Same same whether under the phony balony civilian or military governments.
Folks aren't repressed [as textbook political science stereotype might dictate], as they weren't throughout the mirrored military dictatorships of the 1950s through the 1970s [1980s-1990s off and on].....it's uniquely Thai - living free under surface military conditions. It's an elite thing here - but Plutocracy has always been understood here.....

It's the odd pundits and thinkers that theorize, speculate, and grow anxious to what a model military dictatorship might offer in comparison to other dictatorships examples throughout world history....

It's never been that way, yet many ignorant gather and make up fear towards things they know nothing of.

----------


## NZdick1983

umm ok... here are some examples/quotes, courtesy of Ajarn.com).

According  to section 38 of the 1979 immigration act, "House owners, heads of  household, landlords or managers of hotels who accommodate foreign  nationals on a temporary basis who stay in the kingdom legally, must  notify the local immigration authorities within 24 hours from the time  of arrival of the foreign national." If there is no immigration office  in the province or locality of the respective house or hotel, the  notification is made to the local police station. In Bangkok the  notification is made to the Immigration Bureau. The notification of  residence of foreign nationals is made by the manager of licensed hotels  according to the hotel act, owners of guesthouses, mansions, apartments  and rented houses using the form TM. 30. 
The  notification of residence of foreign nationals within 24 hours can be  made in a number of ways to make the notification as convenient as  possible:In person at the respective office, orThrough an authorised person at the respective office, orBy registered mail, orVia internet."Why would any free thinking individual enjoy living under military rule? Boggles the mind"

"Military dictators get increasingly paranoid and controlling.  The  number of lese majeste cases fast-tracked for 'attitude adjustment' and  military courts seems to be accelerating."

*not to mention new harsh penalties for overstay (not that I condone overstaying)..

*Increased censorship..

* "90 day reporting to become stricter in Thailand"

* "The leader of Thailand’s  military coup lifted martial law Wednesday but established a harsher  security edict that critics say creates a 1950s-style dictatorship with  “absolute powers” 

* "Stricter rules for foreigners' bank accounts"

* "Thailand immigration officials began a much stricter enforcement of the  country’s visa entry laws last weekend that will seriously impact  Thailand visa run / border hop residents"

“In future, applicants need to show more documents as proof,” the colonel explained.
No definitive list of additional documents has yet been issued, but are  likely to include a work permit or a one-year visa.  Aliens might also  be asked to provide proof of their residence address in their first  country. Ongoing checks will be made to verify whether the amounts being  deposited and withdrawn fit the background profile and income of the  applicant"

Loads more examples... just google "stricter Thailand" or some such to get an idea. 

Dunno mateys, just the vibe I get from my Thai and Foreign friends living there
that things are not so 'sabai sabai/laissez–faire' as they used to be. Of course, if you live in your own little bubble, don't work there/run a business, or are not affected by the tougher Visa requirements for foreigners, then you might be blissfully oblivious to the changes taking place...

----------


## terry57

^

Urm , hang on Dick.

You are not telling us you do not live here but are relying on other sources to tell us guys who do live here what is actually happening under Military rule Are you.   :Confused: 

Oh please don't tell me that.   :Sorry1: 

I'll just throw in a little example of how stupid some of the your false information is.

The 90 day reports have been made so much easier as now punters can do it on line,  so what's this shit about them being more stricter. ?? 

That's just one thing. 

And don't go into Politics as it's Thai business and fuck all to do with us round Eyes.

Play the game as per usual and us Farang have no problem.

----------


## Steam

You are right Terry57 nothing seems to have got worse over there. Some people feel edgy not living under democracy but it doesn't seem to make a blind bit of difference day to day. Things could suddenly change quickly though with tanks and riots appearing on the streets again. Unlikely to happen but maybe its that unpredictability that causes discomfort.

----------


## NZdick1983

I don't live in Antarctica, but I'm damn sure those ice-caps be melting (the polar bears told me so) lol

I lived in Thailand most of my adult life, just returned to NZ 3 years ago. I'm still
avidly following the news there, etc... 

My sources (that I've quoted) have been pulled from news reports (not farang whispers).. of course they could be fake... I shall investigate their merits/truth when I go back next month.

I'm sure the heavens haven't fallen, on the surface things are 'same-same' was just making the point that things have become somewhat stricter, is all mate...

*Terry, who you picking on Sunday bro?

----------


## Norton

> maybe its that unpredictability that causes discomfort.


Unpredictabilty is one of the many reasons I've been here for 3 decades. Makes life much more exciting than living a life of tedium some predictably boring. country.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^ ^

I'm not picking on anyone Dick but the stuff you post up is simply not relevant and is actually misinformation.

You have not lived here for 3 years and have not lived here since the Military Government has taken charge.

You have no first hand information on the actual situation on the street and the day to day living conditions for Thais and Farang under Military rule. 

You are basing your stuff on the shit you read in News Papers or on line.  

That's my case, you have no real idea of what's actually happening day to day. 

Same as me getting involved in NZ politics. 

I would never do it, I don't live there so I do not know.

Let me put it this way mate,

Fuk all has changed for us,  it's getting easier.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Nooo, I meant your pick for the Ruggers mate lol... (Kiwis vs Aussie) *Oh, I forgot... you don't live there, not fair to comment ey lol

Still in contact with: co-workers, mates, ex giks, etc..
they all chime in and say things are tightening up, becoming more strict..

So you won't comment on Aussie issues just because you are not physically living there? ok.. makes perfect sense.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You win bro. I'll ignore the news and my friends on the ground (so to speak) I'll take your word for it then, everything is identical. Thailand has been frozen in time.


P.S. As long as we win the Rugby final this Sunday, I'll concede your point... haha

 :Aussie:

----------


## terry57

^

Yes, I do live in Australia.

I'm only living here in Thailand as long as I'm happy and it works for me. 

If I become disgruntled, bent and twisted like some of the sick fuks on this forum I'm off back home.    No probs what so ever. 

I'm free to go right now if I want and always will be. Fuk that though, it's brilliant here as long as one don't get bogged down in the silly political game or listen to the stupid shit that some fool farangs like to bang on about.

In fact, my friend Norton put it best.  He called me a " Permanent Tourist."

This is exactly what I am.   

As far as Australian politics, Thai politics, or Politics in Timbuk too go I do not give a flying fuk.   

Politics is a retards game, they are all corrupt as fuk.  Way it is. Nothing has changed nor ever will. Thailand was born of corruption, their system works.  

I'm not getting on your case Bro but I respectfully suggest you get your arse back over here, live here again and then form your own opinion about whats going down before relying on second reports.

Then we can talk.  :Smile: 

The smart Farang comes here on Thailand's terms, goes with the flow, jumps through the hoops and has a blinding time along the way. 

The dumb arse farangs comes here with his Western mentality and tries to tell us how this country should work.  :Confused: 

Fuk em.  Fuckers should stay home and live under the Nanny system rapped up in cotton wool.  :spam2:

----------


## NZdick1983

Fair nuff bro, everyone is entitled to their opinion (even a dick like me haha).

I do like your attitude in general... live and let live, care not a jot... I dig it.

I'm a going on a fact-finding mission to Thailand soon mate, 1st port of call, will be to check the

temp of the Thai ladies VJ... gotta make sure it's still 37.5c innit... :bananaman: 


So, fook politics... who do you think is gonna win on Sunday??  ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

^

That's a very easy question,

I'm going to be the winner on Sunday, the Handbags coming home.   :Smile:

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^ Admittedly, that could be a part of it too, Nidhogg.
> 
> Everywhere has changed with time... even good old NZ, is not the same place I remember from my youth.


Yes places change as they become more developed but people change too. A 40yo views things differently to a 24yo. Sometimes the place hasnt changed thar much, just your tastes.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Fuk all has changed for us Farang Jeff, actually some things have improved. 
> 
> I suppose some political arsehole will weigh in with some rhetoric that concerns us not one fuk. 
> 
> ...


You fucking idiot Jeff, get your head out of your daft arse.

What about the hundreds of citizens that have been disappeared by the army into captivity only to emerge later into police custody having "admitted" some trumped up offence?

You gormless demented old twat.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Fair nuff bro, everyone is entitled to their opinion (even a dick like me haha).
> 
> I do like your attitude in general... live and let live, care not a jot... I dig it.
> 
> I'm a going on a fact-finding mission to Thailand soon mate, 1st port of call, will be to check the
> 
> temp of the Thai ladies VJ... gotta make sure it's still 37.5c innit...
> 
> 
> So, fook politics... who do you think is gonna win on Sunday??


I should save your money and go elsewhere. 

The All Blacks will win.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> Fair nuff bro, everyone is entitled to their opinion (even a dick like me haha).
> 
> I do like your attitude in general... live and let live, care not a jot... I dig it.
> 
> I'm a going on a fact-finding mission to Thailand soon mate, 1st port of call, will be to check the
> 
> ...


Like where?

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> Our solution spend April to October in Blighty then its October through to April in Thailand.
> 
> 
> Similar thing to what the Scandinavians do.


We spend nov. to May in Thailand May to Nov. in the U.S.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I haven't been in Thailand very long  and really have no ties here as in  investments, family, etc., and am at a point to make a decision to stay for a few more years, or leave and go back home. I'm happy with either option, even leaning a bit toward leaving as I'm not entirely sure staying is the wiser option. 
>     It's a bit of a quandary so I'd like to get some opinions on the current situation, especially politically and what would you do if you were in a similar situation, would you stay or would you go?


  Would you be happier at home?    Sometimes when im sitting alone in my condo in Pattaya I wish I was back home in Scotland.  Surrounded by my mates and my family popping down to my local bar, watching my favourite football team etc   Then when I go back home to visit after a few days im wishing I was back in Pattaya.    I quickly get bored of the shit weather, mates who do nothing but moan about there own life's, my local bar where the same people have been sitting in the same seats for 20 years talking about the same shit, family politics and just the general greyness of a life I left behind.
Only you can decided but for me I like my life in the sunshine and if I feel the need to touch base with my roots I can be back home in 24 hours for a quick visit.
Im lucky that I can live in one country and work in another and I have all my investments in place to see me through old age and that gives you peace of mind.
 Many guys come out here with nothing and quickly start to struggle.   You really have to earn a living first before you can start living the dream

----------


## RPETER65

> I hope so Norton, Bro.. I really do mate...
> 
> Thailand has lost it's appeal/charm IMHO... or at least it's been diminished...


Exactly how has your life in Thailand changed since the Shinawatras were ousted?

----------


## RPETER65

> umm ok... here are some examples/quotes, courtesy of Ajarn.com).
> 
> According  to section 38 of the 1979 immigration act, "House owners, heads of  household, landlords or managers of hotels who accommodate foreign  nationals on a temporary basis who stay in the kingdom legally, must  notify the local immigration authorities within 24 hours from the time  of arrival of the foreign national." If there is no immigration office  in the province or locality of the respective house or hotel, the  notification is made to the local police station. In Bangkok the  notification is made to the Immigration Bureau. The notification of  residence of foreign nationals is made by the manager of licensed hotels  according to the hotel act, owners of guesthouses, mansions, apartments  and rented houses using the form TM. 30. 
> The  notification of residence of foreign nationals within 24 hours can be  made in a number of ways to make the notification as convenient as  possible:In person at the respective office, orThrough an authorised person at the respective office, orBy registered mail, orVia internet."Why would any free thinking individual enjoy living under military rule? Boggles the mind"
> 
> "Military dictators get increasingly paranoid and controlling.  The  number of lese majeste cases fast-tracked for 'attitude adjustment' and  military courts seems to be accelerating."
> 
> *not to mention new harsh penalties for overstay (not that I condone overstaying)..
> 
> ...



All of the examples you post have been since I moved here in 2006, nothing new the problem is in the heads of your friends, it's called paranoia.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by beachers78
> 
> 
> I haven't been in Thailand very long  and really have no ties here as in  investments, family, etc., and am at a point to make a decision to stay for a few more years, or leave and go back home. I'm happy with either option, even leaning a bit toward leaving as I'm not entirely sure staying is the wiser option. 
>     It's a bit of a quandary so I'd like to get some opinions on the current situation, especially politically and what would you do if you were in a similar situation, would you stay or would you go?
> 
> 
>   Would you be happier at home?    Sometimes when im sitting alone in my condo in Pattaya I wish I was back home in Scotland.  Surrounded by my mates and my family popping down to my local bar, watching my favourite football team etc   Then when I go back home to visit after a few days im wishing I was back in Pattaya.    I quickly get bored of the shit weather, mates who do nothing but moan about there own life's, my local bar where the same people have been sitting in the same seats for 20 years talking about the same shit, family politics and just the general greyness of a life I left behind.
> Only you can decided but for me I like my life in the sunshine and if I feel the need to touch base with my roots I can be back home in 24 hours for a quick visit.
> ...


Reminds of the time frame from 2000-2004 when I'd pop into the pub (FRA) for a beer to see old shipmates. Some of them were single and I'd often ask them to make a trip to Thailand with me. But none of them ever took me up on it. My take is they were afraid they'd miss something or they'd lose their seat at the pinochle table. So really nothing has changed for me ... I'd rather be in Thailand than planning my day around the pub back in Bremerton. 

Truth is I've realized for a few months now I wish I could go back right now. I'd like to chuck it in and move back. But I can't anymore. Once I left I committed myself to a couple of things that prevent moving back immediately. And the current coup state would have nothing to do with my decision.

----------


## taxexile

a death in the family necessitated my return to the uk in june in order to deal with the legal side of things, that has just about been completed and we are about to book our flights back to thailand, but i keep putting it off.

i am comfortable and settled here in the uk, i feel mentally stimulated and alive for the first time in ages after hibernating in thailand for years, the main drawback of living in the uk is the complexity of organising even the simplest of things, such as bank accounts, insurance and utility supplies, everything is done through phone centres and the time spent waiting to get through and then the repetition involved in identifying oneself is mind frazzlingly infuriating, especially as the drones one deals with work to the script shown on their computer screens and will not allow for even the slightest deviation from that script.

i am not looking forward at all to returning to thailand, although i am sure once back i will settle into a rather meaningless but trouble free existence

in the future we aim to spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.

----------


## Norton

> spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.


Sounds a good choice. My brother does the same. Suits him fine. Enjoys the change every 6 months.

----------


## Steam

> a death in the family necessitated my return to the uk in june in order to deal with the legal side of things, that has just about been completed and we are about to book our flights back to thailand, but i keep putting it off.
> 
> i am comfortable and settled here in the uk, i feel mentally stimulated and alive for the first time in ages after hibernating in thailand for years, the main drawback of living in the uk is the complexity of organising even the simplest of things, such as bank accounts, insurance and utility supplies, everything is done through phone centres and the time spent waiting to get through and then the repetition involved in identifying oneself is mind frazzlingly infuriating, especially as the drones one deals with work to the script shown on their computer screens and will not allow for even the slightest deviation from that script.
> 
> i am not looking forward at all to returning to thailand, although i am sure once back i will settle into a rather meaningless but trouble free existence
> 
> in the future we aim to spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.


It sounds like you've had your fill of Thailand.

If you don't want to spend winters in the uk can't you go somewhere more in keeping with your upbringing such as Florida Malta or New Zealand or if you need to be close to Thailand then Hong Kong or Singapore?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> a death in the family necessitated my return to the uk in june in order to deal with the legal side of things, that has just about been completed and we are about to book our flights back to thailand, but i keep putting it off.
> 
> i am comfortable and settled here in the uk, i feel mentally stimulated and alive for the first time in ages after hibernating in thailand for years, the main drawback of living in the uk is the complexity of organising even the simplest of things, such as bank accounts, insurance and utility supplies, everything is done through phone centres and the time spent waiting to get through and then the repetition involved in identifying oneself is mind frazzlingly infuriating, especially as the drones one deals with work to the script shown on their computer screens and will not allow for even the slightest deviation from that script.
> 
> i am not looking forward at all to returning to thailand, although i am sure once back i will settle into a rather meaningless but trouble free existence
> 
> in the future we aim to spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.


Tax, there is nothing that cannot be set up online.

 Once done, the utilities et al contact you and confirm most stuff, both by sending hard copy and email. Queries on accounts are by direct phone contact initially and thereafter online. Direct debit payments etc make everything painless. Setting up bank accounts is facile and simply requires evidence of identity and residence. Frankly, setting up a residence in the Uk is without serious challenge. There is a caveat, however, in that cancelling a Sky account is perhaps on par with undoing a Gordian knot and not to be undertaken lightly. Freeview is fine by itself and interesting sport is always available in a local pub.

Now with Tap cards available for transactions up to £30 you don't even need to carry money anywhere except to feed a meter and even that can be done through a smartphone but I do acknowledge this may well not be your bag. 

Britain is a joy and as along as you decline to read the Daily Mail and stick to nice country market towns and villages you will not be troubled in maintaining an even tenor.
Even observing the lower classes in their tattooed, obese and repugnant splendour is quite pleasant since they invariably make you feel rather good about yourself and reinforces the reality that the Labour Party, like communism, was a futile experiment in social fiction and deserves its current trajectory towards oblivion.

We are actively considering a permanent return ourselves but I think this is mostly prompted by an increasing detestation of the stupidity and nastiness of Thai society and the almost daily episodes demonstrating their imbecility. Even the wingman despairs and a recent trip back to Blighty re-whetted her appetite for civilisation. 

The thing is, I do like a challenge and would like to try a new pasture from which to graze. I'm thinking of something along the lines of the Inner Hebrides, Northern Ireland or even Northumbria. What so you think?

----------


## Jesus Jones

Think we have to take a look at ourselves really.  There are very few things I dislike about Thailand, traffic and dumb twits who can't do jobs right being the main.  The bad thing is it pisses me off so much that I actually have to shout at myself sometimes and ask why I am getting so annoyed.  There are so many positives as far as lifestyle goes, plenty that couldn't be done in the UK without being fined.  Speaking from a personal perpective, I would have been jailed and banned for riding by now If I had ridden the places I have on my bike.  Chopper Coppers would have a field day!  It's not for riding bad but there are so many restrictions in the UK.  I have a shit load of free time that I wouldn't have in the UK which I spend with my daughter.  My money is my own and not the feckin tax man's and over the last 10 years it has been pretty stress free.

TV in Thailand I couldn't care less and I have yet to feel any extra burden on myself with reference to the Thai government.  Not sure why folks keep saying things have gone bad recently for us foreigners.

However, staying comfortably here means having some financial security, and I'm sorry to say, not getting involved with a villiage girl or bargirl in a long term relationship if funds are not great.

----------


## birding

I also wondered what NZ Dick was on about, 90 day reports have got easier with no paper work, hand over PP, it is scanned, paper printed out and the bottom part torn off and stapled into PP, out of there in a couple of minutes. Can do it by mail or on line now if you choose, someone can even do it for you by taking your PP, no problem.

Other immigration things are the same as they have always been although I read of some immigration offices being a law unto themselves where I go there is no problem. 
As long as you do things according to the law. 
Possibly the mates you have talked to are attempting to circumvent the rules.

Otherwise life goes on as usual, I travel a fair bit and never see any military presence other than check points close to border areas which are the same as before. I am not restricted in where I can go or what I can do, as I have no wish to be stupid and make public political statements I dont feel I have any restrictions at all.

Good thing I see are army patrols in the forests assisting the rangers going after illegal loggers and poachers. Also we see almost daily reports of military-police combined operations making drug arrests and military being involved with police in other criminal investigation.

Corruption is being tackled as never before, something is being done about illegal fishing and human trafficking, even though the catalyst for those came from outside it is being done, something that never happened before.

Meanwhile NZ has just had the coldest winter on record, second lowest temp ever in the South, parts of the East Coast (NI) cut off by snow. Maori are restricting access to beaches and even some public roads.

Think Ill stay here where its warm.

----------


## terry57

> We are about to book our flights back to thailand, but i keep putting it off.
> 
> I am not looking forward at all to returning to thailand, although i am sure once back i will settle into a rather meaningless but trouble free existence
> 
> In the future we aim to spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.



Jesus Christ Tax, You really are quite fuking Mad aren't you. 

After all the years you have been consistently and solidly denigrating Thailand and its people you are actually coming fuking back.   :Confused: 

It's no wonder the happy Ex-pat punters residing in Thailand consider people like you quite fuking Pathetic.  

Coming back to a place you do not like nor respect. ?

For fuck sake mate, Please don't come back, stay the fuck away and spill your angst in that fukin shit hole Engerland.  

No offence like Tax,   just sayin like.  :Smile: 

I'll tell you what Tax,  If you promise not to come back your besty mate Thegent gets a free flight back to the Old Dart to join ya. I'm sending the silly old coont back to Join Ya.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You will love that Tax, you two sad old bastards can sit at some fucking old wino's bar talking up ya shit about Thailand and be exactly the same as those two old coonts on The Muppet's.   :smiley laughing: 

EngerLand.   :UK: 


Quite a good thread this one innit.   :spam2:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
>  
> We are about to book our flights back to thailand, but i keep putting it off.
> 
> I am not looking forward at all to returning to thailand, although i am sure once back i will settle into a rather meaningless but trouble free existence
> 
> In the future we aim to spend 6 months in thailand and spend the summers in the uk.
> ...


 
Indeed...
Quite the typical contradiction - _can't stand the place or the society, yet insist upon residing there. _ 

Must be the good wifey pulling strings, as she probably has no wish to live year-round in that sewer of a culture [UK] and most certainly has some input.

----------


## terry57

> The thing is, I do like a challenge and would like to try a new pasture from which to graze. I'm thinking of something along the lines of the Inner Hebrides, Northern Ireland or even Northumbria. What so you think?


I think this.

I have a top spot for you Thegent, you'll be incredibly happy there.

There is a very nice pasture situated on the far side of the fookin Moon, you and the wingman will love it.   

Take your golf clubs Thegent, some other coont before you left a few golf balls layin around .  :Smile: 

Maybe Tax could pop up sometime for a nice cup of fookin tea.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

> TV in Thailand I couldn't care less and I have yet to feel any extra burden on myself with reference to the Thai government.  Not sure why folks keep saying things have gone bad recently for us foreigners.


I'll tell you why they say that mate.

It's because they have fuked their life up by throwing their lot in their home country, coming to Thailand and have no way back. 

Some can go back but are also unhappy there so basically they are losers in life. 

So they cry and bitch about fuck all. 

Something like that anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Indeed...
> Quite the typical contradiction - _can't stand the place or the society, yet insist upon residing there. _ 
> 
> Must be the good wifey pulling strings, as she probably has no wish to live year-round in that sewer of a culture [UK] and most certainly has some input.



Jesus Jeff,

knock me over with a feather.   :Confused: 

You usually write cryptic shit that only a Mongolian on crack cocaine can figure out what the fuk you are on about.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But fook me Jeff, 

You have actually pulled a rabbit out of the Hat and kicked a winner for fookin once.

Onya Jeff,

Respect Bro.  :Smile: 

I'd green ya, but Na fook it.  :Kiwi:

----------


## terry57

This is gona be a century thread for sure.   :cmn:

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, I do like a challenge and would like to try a new pasture from which to graze. I'm thinking of something along the lines of the Inner Hebrides, Northern Ireland or even Northumbria. What so you think?
> 
> ...


the northumbrian coast, without doubt.

its stunningly beautiful, its raw, and most of all it is supremely unfashionable at the moment, it is too far away from london and so there are no weekending southerners as there are on the dorset, devon and cornwall coasts, and so it remains cheap, unspoiled and friendly.

even yorkshire is starting to host some of these cashed up cockneys who after selling their east end slum for a couple of million have now discovered the hitherto secret delights, friendly inhabitants and healthier lifestyles to be found the north of england.

----------


## terry57

^

Oh yes, that sounds absolutely lovely .  

You can go there and get a room together with Thegent.      :UK:   :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> It's because they have fuked their life up by throwing their lot in their home country, coming to Thailand and have no way back.


That would be me terry, no way back really, welfare and a bedsit, or homeless.
Shit happens, but while there's food on the table, beer in the fridge, kids are happy, I am not going back.
Have friends, worked all their lives, kid grown, wife gone, the job is their reason to live.
When the job ends, so does your reason to live, being the richest man in the graveyard never was me, make some memories while you can.

----------


## Nawtier

Its fun watching thailand implode....and all the apologists try their hardest to talk it up...

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Yes but you don't bang on and on and on into infinity about how you hate and disrespect Thailand do you Jim.  You just bitch sometimes. 

That is the privilege reserved for Thegent and Tax.   :Confused: 

And those two silly coonts actually pay good money to come here.   :Poke: 

I'm milking this whilst I'm on a roll.   :goldcup:

----------


## terry57

^^

I knew you would be along Nawty. 

You finished that bottle of Lau kao EH .  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> ^
> 
> Oh yes, that sounds absolutely lovely .  
> 
> You can go there and get a room together with Thegent.



stop your incessant bickering terry, havent you got anything better to do, such as felching the ulcerated and odorous haemmorrhoids of a meth addled silom ladyboy with that dirty aussie tongue of yours.

----------


## terry57

^

Not tonight Mate,  I'm having fun ripping the piss out of you.   :Smile: 

Must be getting cold over there in your little shit hole Eh.    :UK:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Implode? that's an emotive word... how do you mean mate?

So, which is it Nawtier - has Thailand become more restrictive, less welcoming towards us Farang (as I've been reading daily in the news and hearing from my deluded paranoid friends living there) or as most have said, remained frozen in a perpetual time warp, with absolutely no change whatsoever since being under Juta/military dictatorship? 

Or, as many have said, daily life has become much easier/smoother for Farang living there, with less red-tape/Visa regulation hoops to jump through?
Should I forgo Japan and re-consider living in Thailand? if I buy a condo/vehicle there will my investment in Thailand be 100% safe? 

I am not gleefully waiting with anticipation of negativity - quite the opposite in fact, as there is no place I'd rather be than back living in Thailand.

So, enlighten me/castigate me if you wish, I care not... I can take it lol - should I stay in cold, mundane old NZ - or should I take my pot of gold back to my beloved Kingdom of Thailand where Farang are always welcome with a warm embrace and a smile?

 ::chitown::

----------


## jamescollister

> Yes but you don't bang on and on and on into infinity about how you hate and disrespect Thailand do you Jim. You just bitch sometimes.


Given a replay of my life, I'd still be here, not paradise, but better then I would have had, on a happy level.
Thailand gave me a life, not just a job/position, stress free [except fo rubber prices] a 24/7 dad where once I worked shifts.
I see my wife and kids every night and every morning, we have time together, back in OZ between shifts, 12 hour days quick flips, I was the stranger in the bed.

I say fuk the money and the jobs, if you can and lead a simple content life and enjoy what you have, while it lasts.

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ Implode? that's an emotive word... how do you mean mate?
> 
> So, which is it Nawtier - has Thailand become more restrictive, less welcoming towards us Farang (as I've been reading daily in the news and hearing from my deluded paranoid friends living there) or as most have said, remained frozen in a perpetual time warp, with absolutely no change whatsoever since being under Juta/military dictatorship? 
> 
> Or, as many have said, daily life has become much easier/smoother for Farang living there, with less red-tape/Visa regulation hoops to jump through?
> Should I forgo Japan and re-consider living in Thailand? if I buy a condo/vehicle there will my investment in Thailand be 100% safe? 
> 
> I am not gleefully waiting with anticipation of negativity - quite the opposite in fact, as there is no place I'd rather be than back living in Thailand.
> 
> So, enlighten me/castigate me if you wish, I care not... I can take it lol - should I stay in cold, mundane old NZ - or should I take my pot of gold back to my beloved Kingdom of Thailand where Farang are always welcome with a warm embrace and a smile?


Too many folks make shit up when such things don't really exist...for whatever reasons.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Cheers Thaimeme, thanks for that. I hope you are right.

No such place as paradise, James. Everywhere has pros and cons bro. Just be as
happy as you can each day. I wish you and your family the best.

----------


## baconandeggs

Why dont you rent your NZ house out and just rent in Thailand?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Prof Smeg in the jail has many opinions on the topic.


You mean the old "Sitting in your underpants in your council bedsit trying to convince strangers on the Internet that you are a big shaker married into a wealthy family while venting your anger at your failure to survive in Thailand and coming across as some kind of demented Del Boy" approach?

----------


## nigelandjan

> Been off this forum for years but am really enjoying this thread so logged back on.


Join Date: Jul 2010
Posts: 1
bohmee Thailand Travel Forum Newbie

5 years to make one post mate ,, bloody hell hope I am around still when the next one unfolds  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Dunno why ThegenT + Tax don't go for a halfway house like I am opting for 

 Sunny Spain for 10 months of the year , healthcare covered within the Eu umbrella etc still get pension increases within the EU only 2 hours fly home to see the grandkids , council tax around £15 a month as opposed to £150 in the UK , living in relative sanity with nice weather , cheap fresh food + wine 

Winter in the Thai bolt hole for a couple of months ,, jobs a good un

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Thanks, Bacon. Yes, we will rent out my apartment in Auckland city - and we plan to buy a couple studio apartments in Japan, for extra income as well.

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^ Thanks, Bacon. Yes, we will rent out my apartment in Auckland city - and we plan to buy a couple studio apartments in Japan, for extra income as well.



I'm buying 3 in France.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ France, really? what expected ROI do you foresee on 3 apartments in France mate?

Real estate outside Tokyo, is undervalued by about 30% now. In the 90's Japan used to be the most expensive place on earth to buy property, but not anymore.

In Kyushu prefecture (where my partner is from) for example: you can buy a studio apartment 1 bedroom 25 m2 for less than $25,000 nz dollars.

So very reasonable for people of modest means (such as us). We are not rich, but we both like saving money, and here in NZ our savings are returning around 4% so better to invest in real estate. 

Average return/yield of about 9-12%. Very little or no capital gain though, but stable and secure investment. 

see for yourself https://www.realestate.co.jp/en/forsale/fukuoka

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^ France, really? what expected ROI do you foresee on 3 apartments in France mate?
> 
> Real estate outside Tokyo, is undervalued by about 30% now. In the 90's Japan used to be the most expensive place on earth to buy property, but not anymore.
> 
> In Kyushu prefecture (where my partner is from) for example: you can buy a studio apartment 1 bedroom 25 m2 for less than $25,000 nz dollars.
> 
> So very reasonable for people of modest means (such as us). We are not rich, but we both like saving money, and here in NZ our savings are returning around 4% so better to invest in real estate. 
> 
> Average return/yield of about 9-12%. Very little or no capital gain though, but stable and secure investment. 
> ...



I was joking. Can foreigners buy apartments in Japan or use her name?

----------


## NZdick1983

Absolutely, 100% in my name bro. They encourage foreign investment.
With the next rugby world cup being held in Japan in 2019 *other positive factors as well... I think it's a good time to buy.

They (Japan) also have the lowest mortgage rates in the world less than 1%
so even if you have the cash to buy your house there, don't! pay your mortgage
over 30 years. 

We plan to buy at least 2-4 small apartments, rent them out which will be enough to pay for our mortgage/living expenses on a new house. 
A beautiful, modern brand new 4 bedroom/2 bathroom/concept home with sky living (patio BBQ area on the top floor) with yard/car park can be had from $250k - $300k.

We can't/won't invest in a house in NZ as an average (not even nice) house in Auckland is around 1 million. (fook that!)

Over the course of a 30 yr mortgage - your interest on $300k will be $30k
(I shit you not). 

"Yes, provided you have the cash or finance. Unlike many other countries,  there are currently no laws or regulations in Japan that prohibit or  control the purchase of Japanese real estate by foreigners. 

There are no  restrictions over residency or visa status. In fact, you can even buy  and own Japanese real estate without ever having visited the country  (although it is not recommended to purchase sight unseen)."

Japan Property Central » Can a foreigner purchase property in Japan?

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^ Thanks, Bacon. Yes, we will rent out my apartment in Auckland city - and we plan to buy a couple studio apartments in Japan, for extra income as well.


Consider buying apartments around the U.S. Military bases to rent to active duty personnel. The rents get jacked for them.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thanks for the tip SK :-)

I'll look into that. I don't mind where it is, as long as the returns are good.
Both me and my missus love the US bro, if we couldn't live in Japan or Thailand
that would be next in line...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Dunno why ThegenT + Tax don't go for a halfway house like I am opting for 
> 
>  Sunny Spain for 10 months of the year , healthcare covered within the Eu umbrella etc still get pension increases within the EU only 2 hours fly home to see the grandkids , council tax around £15 a month as opposed to £150 in the UK , living in relative sanity with nice weather , cheap fresh food + wine 
> 
> Winter in the Thai bolt hole for a couple of months ,, jobs a good un


There are tax implications if you are tax resident in Spain (i.e. you spend more than 183 days in any calendar year in Spain) which you will need to address. There are reciprocal tax agreements between Spain and the UK but wealth taxes from the Spanish view encompasses any assets in the world. It is complicated and you should seek expert tax advice from a professional.

Having said that, yes, the Iberian peninsula would have been my retirement home had I not met the wingman. Upping stumps for there now would be challenging for her in terms of language, and sitting in the sun on a beach or coastal resort as a major recreation activity is not particularly appealing. The food is challenging too. Fine for a holiday but not really a "home" destination. The wingman likes to exercise her independence and there are too many restrictions in practice.

The wingman actually likes Britain and the changing seasons offer no impediment to her enjoyment - the cold simply provides more opportunity to shop for different types of clothes and indulge in that bizarre fascination women seem to have for trying on shoes and boots ad infinitum. 

For her, the major attraction of the UK is the opportunity to have a pootle in the car discovering the countryside, ambling up hills and along country trails, walking along coastal strands and visiting country houses and estates a la the National Trust. Watching TV is even of interest given her devotion to Strictly Come Dancing and Doc Martin ( we have been to Port Isaac ). Despite the lurid reports in the yellow press and other silly media sources, she invariably finds the majority of British folk to be kindly, courteous and polite and she appreciates the way total strangers one encounters on our walks always smile and make some pleasant comment or other.

In my experience, it's the little things that make the whole worth more than the sum of its parts and in that respect Blighty is pretty hard to beat.

----------


## nigelandjan

> There are tax implications if you are tax resident in Spain (i.e. you spend more than 183 days in any calendar year in Spain) which you will need to address. There are reciprocal tax agreements between Spain and the UK but wealth taxes from the Spanish view encompasses any assets in the world. It is complicated and you should seek expert tax advice from a professional.


Yeah thanks for pointing that out although I have mates who have lived there for over 14 years , never heard them mention about it .







> In my experience, it's the little things that make the whole worth more than the sum of its parts and in that respect Blighty is pretty hard to beat.


Couldn't argue with that one , still not  entirely convinced old tin can 321 is gonna be as happy as he reckons full time in Issan , but then again each to his own time alone will tell .

----------


## NZdick1983

^ You are lucky to live in the UK mate.

My family is from the UK, but I've never been to the old country. My Mum lived
there for 10+ years though and always spoke of it in a very positive light.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah I know mate , cause I am English ,, mind you I / we both have options and freedoms to live in Europe or wherever we choose .

Well at the mo , dunno , neither does anyone at the moment what implications will arise ( IF ) and I doubt they will , the UK pulls out of the Euro

----------


## Steam

^^ Come on over dick. I work with a couple of Kiwis who love it here including their regular jaunts around the European continent and they say they will probably never go back to New Zealand for longer than a holiday. 

I don't much like the cold dark months of December to February although to be fair some nice if rather short days can be had even in those months and Christmas in the cold can't be beat but I'll be travelling around Thailand for those three months.

----------


## Steam

> Must be getting cold over there in your little shit hole Eh.


Not that cold yet. T shirt weather has departed but it's sweater weather rather than hat and gloves for a few more weeks then I'm out of here.

----------


## NZdick1983

Sounds tempting mate... we both love traveling and experiencing new adventures.

I believe you can be happy wherever as long as you are with the one you love.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Absolutely, 100% in my name bro. They encourage foreign investment.
> With the next rugby world cup being held in Japan in 2019 *other positive factors as well... I think it's a good time to buy.
> 
> They (Japan) also have the lowest mortgage rates in the world less than 1%
> so even if you have the cash to buy your house there, don't! pay your mortgage
> over 30 years. 
> 
> We plan to buy at least 2-4 small apartments, rent them out which will be enough to pay for our mortgage/living expenses on a new house. 
> A beautiful, modern brand new 4 bedroom/2 bathroom/concept home with sky living (patio BBQ area on the top floor) with yard/car park can be had from $250k - $300k.
> ...



Says only residents can borrow in Japan and land near military places isnt for foreigners.

Prices are $800,000+ on that link.

Not sure where these $25,000 houses are

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^^ Come on over dick. I work with a couple of Kiwis who love it here including their regular jaunts around the European continent and they say they will probably never go back to New Zealand for longer than a holiday. 
> 
> I don't much like the cold dark months of December to February although to be fair some nice if rather short days can be had even in those months and Christmas in the cold can't be beat but I'll be travelling around Thailand for those three months.



Only 5 or 6 people left in nz.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Must be getting cold over there in your little shit hole Eh.   
> 
> 
> Not that cold yet. T shirt weather has departed but it's sweater weather rather than hat and gloves for a few more weeks then I'm out of here.


the short winter days are more of a problem than the weather, there is as much beauty in rain and mist as there is in sunshine, the autumn colours are stunning at the moment and the exciting changeability of the british weather should be glorified rather than vilified.  low temperatures can easily be accommodated merely by wearing another layer of clothing.

thai weather presents more of a problem than british weather, continuous sunshine and cloudless skies might be all one wishes for, but the reality is a bore and a hindrance to enjoyment. it is just too hot and for a large part of the year the humidity is uncomfortable and intolerable. it is far easier to keep warm in a cold climate than it is to keep cool in a hot one.

10 years in thailand have given me an appreciation of the english climate that i never had before.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ No mate, starting from $25k are the cheapo 1 bedroom studio apartments we intend to buy for investment/rental income.
You would find it very hard to get a mortgage approved without having a Japanese spouse.

here is a link to a similar place we will buy (not bad for 25k) same place in Auckland city (where we live) would be 150-200k.
rental return of $350 NZ per month (over 10% yield 16% in fact)
https://www.ill-f.co.jp/properties/properties-1275/


link to the houses we are looking to buy for around 250k - 300 k
•Ÿ‰ª V’zZ‘î yV’zZ‘î‚Ì‹gìZ‘îzV’zZ‘î‚È‚ç•Ÿ‰ª

*Dick I am, liar I am not ;-)

----------


## Steam

> Originally Posted by Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


On the nail pal. London springs summers and autumns can't be beat. Winter has its own charms too although best experienced for no more than a week at Christmas or on tv.  :smiley laughing: 

Ten years is a good innings. I tire of it after three months and getting back to cool spring London air in March when Thailand is starting to get real sweaty is rejuvenating.

----------


## NZdick1983



----------


## NZdick1983

$25 k for the above studio apartment in Fukuoka Japan (my partners home town) Returns $350 NZ per month = 16% yield.

not bad ey? sorry for the stupidly large pics, 1st attempt at attaching pics.

Check out the link for the houses for 250-300k... would be at least 1.5 million in madly overpriced NZ..

----------


## Steam

Why would anyone rent there if buying is so cheap?

----------


## NZdick1983

The price bracket I am talking about is aimed more at students/young office workers.
Location is important (of course) best to buy near a main railway hub (Hakata station for us) and/or University.

----------


## Steam

Nice planning. I'm surprised that the builders don't rent them out if there is 16% to be made.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Yeah I know mate , cause I am English ,, mind you I / we both have options and freedoms to live in Europe or wherever we choose .


You and others make me think sometimes that the USA is a huge place that could be treated in much the same way. Living on the east coast could be a base for exploring up and down the coast. I've started to view it as there isn't much difference say you going from the UK to Spain or me going from Washington state to Virginia or Tennessee.

----------


## Storekeeper

> The price bracket I am talking about is aimed more at students/young office workers.
> Location is important (of course) best to buy near a main railway hub (Hakata station for us) and/or University.


I pay 210,000 yen a month for a roughly 1000 sq ft house. The price is jacked at least 50,000 yen a month because of it being rented to Americans from the base.

Military or civilian the housing agencies know exactly what allowances we're authorized. We have to pay four months rent up front. And one of those months is 'Thank You money for letting us rent your house' ... Free money for the owner.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Nice planning. I'm surprised that the builders don't rent them out if there is 16% to be made.



Yeah the whole thing sounds too good to be true. Where can u get 16% return without big risk? Seems odd they are so cheap.

----------


## baconandeggs

Seems to be admin + planning expense bringing yield down to 10%. Still double yields elsewhere.

Why arent Japanese pushing the price up?

----------


## Iceman123

^
I think you owe NZ Dick an apology, you were proved wrong now just admit it.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ No need for an apology, Iceman bro... all good (as long as the AB's win) I'm a happy man haha...

Yeah, 16% yield is gross.. net would be around 12%.

It's good, but very little (if any) capital gain. My brother in law bought his new 3 bedroom apartment in 1999 for 200k, now it's worth 100k.

Best to buy an older apartment that's already depreciated as far as it'll go.
Good for a dependable/stable income... but like I said, forget about capital gain like we see in the West. (That's the catch).

----------


## terry57

^

The Capital gain in the West is done and dusted mainly,  in Perth anyway. 

It had to happen,   House prices have been getting very silly over the last few years, the punters who have bought in the last twelve months have gone backwards.

Rentals have also plummeted by 30% but once again they were over priced. Everything was over priced. 

No probs if one owns his Gaff. The speculators are shitting bricks though. 

I have no problem with it except losing 30 K in the last 3 months from my Super fund don't give me the hard on.   :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

It's funny, even my Japanese friends are heading back to Japan, as they have been priced out of the Auckland housing market.

Average shit box, here in Auckland is near 1 mil (and that's just a stock standard 3 bedroom house, no double glazing or anything fancy)...

You know when things are bad, when even super hard-working Japanese punters, have to scamper off back home to afford a dwelling... something is right fooked up..

----------


## terry57

^

It's not hard to work out though is it.

The property market has been absolutely mad in Australia.

House prices went through the roof, rentals where of the scale and landlords were God.  The renter was taking in the arse.  :Confused: 

Anyway all things go round and round and now things have been wound back a tad. 

That's Perth anyway, NZ I know fook all about. 

Even though I'm a land lord I'm lovin that the cycle has died in the Arse. 

I was a renter for many years and Know the go.

Fookin hard time tryin to get ahead.

----------


## NZdick1983

NZ is on par (or worse) than Aussie mate.. I mean in terms of house prices skyrocketing out of control.. 

Lucky I bought my little apartment when I did... I feel sorry for the young people
trying to get a foot on the property ladder... you have to come up with 20% deposit (minimum) as well...

Tough to save 200k for a deposit... parents are starting to come to the party and help their kids, but not every parent has a spare 200k sitting in their bank..

On a lighter note, 1 more hour till rugby final kick-off... 3 am here in Kiwi land... (where owning your own home is a fantasy) lol

Fooking so sorry, to completely derail this thread guys jing jing...

 :Sorry1:

----------


## terry57

^

No such thing as Derailing a thread on this forum, the foker always swings back at some stage.  :Smile: 

9.00Pm in Bangkok.

The Irish Pub down the road has been rented out by some filthy rich bastard for a Private party. 

Bet that bastard is a land lord in NZ.  :spam2: 

Blood in the shitters if they loose.  :Kiwi:

----------


## NZdick1983

Yup, there will be huge, hulking Kiwi men - crying like school girls if we lose... I kid you not.

I think I am gonna wake my lady... she will kill me if she misses the ruggers...
45 min till kick off... woooo!

----------


## jamescollister

House prices in OZ and NZ were fueled by Chinese buyers, same people buying good farmland, iron ore, copper, aluminium and the mines that dug it out.
They aren't buying anymore, no ones going to pay big bucks in Perth for a house when they go from high paid miner to unemployed.
Look at house prices in broken hill, from expnsive to next to nothing.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Yes, I agree James mate.

Same story in NZ, foreign (mostly Chinese) investors, willing to pay silly money for a slice of Kiwi pie. They buy a house (or 3) then bugger off back to China, while they wait for the property to appreciate in value...

Smart cookies them Chinese.. can't blame them though, it's our own silly fault to allow foreigners to buy here willy nilly... now the average Kiwi punter can't afford his own home...

One thing I'll say for the Thais, they do protect their own people first... hence we aliens can't 'legally' buy houses/land there (only condos)... smart.

----------


## baconandeggs

Housing was also fuelled by boom in home renovation shows and 20 years of eco growth. Not many countries have had that.

----------


## baconandeggs

> ^ Yes, I agree James mate.
> 
> Same story in NZ, foreign (mostly Chinese) investors, willing to pay silly money for a slice of Kiwi pie. They buy a house (or 3) then bugger off back to China, while they wait for the property to appreciate in value...
> 
> Smart cookies them Chinese.. can't blame them though, it's our own silly fault to allow foreigners to buy here willy nilly... now the average Kiwi punter can't afford his own home...
> 
> One thing I'll say for the Thais, they do protect their own people first... hence we aliens can't 'legally' buy houses/land there (only condos)... smart.


Stupid pcness has allowed the west to sell out their own people. More interested in not appearing racist then protecting own people.

----------


## NZdick1983

I agree with that, Bacon.

NZ is now trying to implement changes to make it harder for foreigners to buy property here... Bit late in the game now really, as the horse has well and truly bolted...

We should take a page out of Thailand's book.. they could care less what we think
of their policies (unfair/racist/non-PC) - as long as their people are protected first and foremost...

----------


## baconandeggs

The average person has wanted it for 30 years. Stupid govs wont listen to regular people. They listen to noisy pc wankers.

----------


## NZdick1983

I hear you bro, I grew up with my Grandparents, and they would always bang on about how we should limit immigration... I admit I used to think they were a tad racist...

In hindsight, they were dead right...

----------


## Storekeeper

> It's funny, even my Japanese friends are heading back to Japan, as they have been priced out of the Auckland housing market.
> 
> Average shit box, here in Auckland is near 1 mil (and that's just a stock standard 3 bedroom house, no double glazing or anything fancy)...
> 
> You know when things are bad, when even super hard-working Japanese punters, have to scamper off back home to afford a dwelling... something is right fooked up..


Reminds me ... There was a recent article about the huge amount of abandoned homes in Japan from aging parents passing away. The kids have moved on to the small flats in the city and it's actually a tax burden to make any improvements to the family home. Even tearing down the house to make an empty lot raises the taxes I guess. Supposedly here in Yokosuka area are the most abandoned houses. Another thing of interest that I guess is specific to Japan when it comes to mortgages and houses is houses are basically built to last 30 years and then be torn down and a new one built. Of course that wouldn't apply to apartments.

Auckland sounds like Honolulu.

----------


## NZdick1983

Yeah, I couldn't believe the reasonable prices of property there. For the amount you would need to deposit on an average Kiwi house, you could buy a brand spanking new, modern (dare I say, luxury) house in Japan. (outside of Tokyo mind)...

We are working/saving towards our eventual escape from NZ... we plan to buy a few small apartments in Kyushu prefecture, use that income to pay for our mortgage on a nice house... then open a little language school from home...

Very modest ambition really... sounds like we are rich, because people still think of Japan as one of the most expensive places to buy property on earth, but I assure you we are not rich. Just a normal hard working couple.

*Well, she's normal.. I'm a bit weird.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baconandeggs

With the boom in big cities like Syd, Melb, Auckland encourage people to look at mid sized cities and towns to buy houses over the next 20 years and as a result these places would see higher % growth. Thats my way of thinking. Its happened already along the coast from Syd to Brisbane. Starts with retirees moving then young follow as the jobs increase due to critical mass.

----------


## terry57

> Smart cookies them Chinese.. can't blame them though, it's our own silly fault to allow foreigners to buy here willy nilly... now the average Kiwi punter can't afford his own home...
> 
> One thing I'll say for the Thais, they do protect their own people first... hence we aliens can't 'legally' buy houses/land there (only condos)... smart.



Oh yes,

It's a disgrace that Australian lets any pleb walk in and buy our land. 

The Thais have got it well dialed in. 

You can own a Condo and fuk all else. 

Fair a fookin nuff that.

----------


## terry57

> Stupid pcness has allowed the west to sell out their own people. More interested in not appearing racist then protecting own people.


Spot on with that mate, appease the Chinese at any cost is the name of the game now.    :Confused:

----------


## terry57

> We are working/saving towards our eventual escape from NZ... we plan to buy a few small apartments in Kyushu prefecture, use that income to pay for our mortgage on a nice house... then open a little language school from home...


What about the Medical side of things for expats ?

Hows that work in Jap Land for us.  ?

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> 
> Smart cookies them Chinese.. can't blame them though, it's our own silly fault to allow foreigners to buy here willy nilly... now the average Kiwi punter can't afford his own home...
> 
> One thing I'll say for the Thais, they do protect their own people first... hence we aliens can't 'legally' buy houses/land there (only condos)... smart.
> 
> 
> ...


FFS Dumb and Dumber are running amok. 
A
NZ Dick complaining about foreign ownership whilst buying property in Japan.
B
The dumb firey has obviously never heard of the Australian FIRB which does not even allow a foreigner ownership of a condo without specific approval.

----------


## NZdick1983

My better half will look into that for you, Terry.

I assume it's favorable for us wide eyes... I know my lady gets her dental work done there, much cheaper (and higher quality) than here in NZ.

They have the highest life expectancy rates in the world, so they must be doing something right ay?


*Iceman, no need to be rude mate. I'm not blaming the Chinese for buying property in NZ/Aussie, because it's perfectly legal/advantageous for them to do so. 

As it is perfectly legal (actively encouraged in fact) for foreigners to buy property in Japan. Especially since Japan is an aging population and needs stimulus.

I was merely stating the fact, that allowing such great numbers of (mainly Chinese) to immigrate into NZ/Aussie in such massive numbers, has increased the house prices considerably

and in turn, has driven us to consider buying in my wife's country.

Japan is still a very homogeneous country (i.e. fook all whiteys 99% of the population is Japanese) while downtown NZ looks like China town. 

Hardly a fair comparison innit...

----------


## terry57

^

They live forever because of their great diet.

Never been to Jap Land, may come visit when you move over.    :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Most welcome, Terry mate.

(We may be dumb, but we are a friendly couple)  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I'll shout you a beer (or 3). We'll visit Thailand often as it's just a stone's throw away. Think of Japan as a more mature version of Thailand. They actually complement each other well.

----------


## jamescollister

> Australian FIRB which does not even allow a foreigner ownership of a condo without specific approval.


It's a review board and has no power to stop anything. It's job is to advise the government only, mostly about money laundering.

----------


## Iceman123

Jim,
Suggest you go to firb.gov.au which will confirm approval needed in all instances of property purchase by non- resident.
I know this first hand regarding residential and business property as I needed approval coming from the UK.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Japan is still a very homogeneous country (i.e. fook all whiteys 99% of the population is Japanese) while downtown NZ looks like China town. 
> 
> Hardly a fair comparison innit...


Well, I suppose that's one way of looking at it but most would describe it as utterly racist, xenophobic and parochial in the extreme. 

The only way anyone is going to settle there is either through work or marriage. 

A command of the Japanese language is paramount. 

Terry would be as comfortable there as a fish riding a bicycle.

Anyway, everyone knows the Japanese are batshit crazy and most Japs I know settled in the UK would not consider living in Japan again given the stifling straitjacket of their rather weird little society. 

Worse than bloody Wales, I gather.

----------


## jamescollister

> Jim,
> Suggest you go to firb.gov.au which will confirm approval needed in all instances of property purchase by non- resident.
> I know this first hand regarding residential and business property as I needed approval coming from the UK.


All foregin investment needs approval, yes, but it's not the FIRB that gives it.
If you as a Chinese buyer comply with the rules, you can buy, simple, now they are buying Brisbane.
Try and find how many Chinese investments have been stopped, few and it's more about money laundering then anything else.

----------


## Iceman123

Jim you are splitting hairs. All foreign investment needs approval from the FIRB to be considered. Otherwise the Chinese would be buying up Aussie without regard to that body.

----------


## NZdick1983

Hey Seeking mate,

Don't mince words bro, give it to me straight lol... how long have you lived there - to form such a negative opinion of the country and its people?

I respect your opinion. While I will agree, I have heard/read such things as you describe, let me say this.

I lived in Thailand for most of my adult life and as you guys know, that usually makes one crazy about Thailand... a Thaiophile I think is the right expression?

I had never visited Japan, never had any desire to, no thoughts about it one way or another before I met my partner. 

Anyway, I reluctantly went there with her for a visit (secretly wishing it was Thailand we were going to, not boring old Japan)... I can tell you, hand on heart
from the moment we arrived, I was so impressed with the efficiency of well, everything, but most of all, I was totally blown away by the politeness and considerate nature of the people.

I think Kiwis/Aussies/Thais are a decent bunch (and we are) but I swear to god
*in my humble opinion* the Japanese are the nicest people on earth.

Now, I know you will say.. yeah whatever son, you are just biased cause your missus is Japanese... but that is the honest truth (from my experience).

I have met loads of Kiwis that live in Japan, they all say the same thing. Hell, I know Maori people who have lived and worked there, and they only had positive experiences... 10 years of blind focus on Thailand - center of my universe...
Evaporated by the grace and sophistication of Japan.

You guys should have a visit and see for yourself. It's a refreshing change from the chaotic madness of Thailand. My whole family came to my wedding... I was worried my brother would not like it - as he's a hard core Kiwi (just a wee bit racist) even he admitted they are lovely people. 

This quote sums up my feelings perfectly:-

 "I just couldn’t get over how amazingly polite everyone was. There is simply a courtesy and helpfulness that permeates the soul of Japan".

----------


## Nawtier

> Kingdom of Thailand where Farang are always welcome with a warm embrace and a smile?


That is a quote i would expect from terry .....oozing newby big wide grin all over his face

----------


## Nawtier

That website...fuk u oka sounds like its aimed at shafting aussies...be careful

----------


## baconandeggs

> Jim you are splitting hairs. All foreign investment needs approval from the FIRB to be considered. Otherwise the Chinese would be buying up Aussie without regard to that body.



No you are. It is a rubber stamp 99.9% of the time. It is like applying for a passport. The thing is residents arent restricted like Thailand. Living there 20 years means nothing.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Hey Seeking mate,
> 
> Don't mince words bro, give it to me straight lol... how long have you lived there - to form such a negative opinion of the country and its people?
> 
> I respect your opinion. While I will agree, I have heard/read such things as you describe, let me say this.
> 
> I lived in Thailand for most of my adult life and as you guys know, that usually makes one crazy about Thailand... a Thaiophile I think is the right expression?
> 
> I had never visited Japan, never had any desire to, no thoughts about it one way or another before I met my partner. 
> ...



I found Japan a bit weird. Everything is organised and clean but a bit boring. The people are too formal and society too structured. Tiny rooms and not half as fun as Thailand. I can see why so many Japanese move away.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> Hey Seeking mate,
> 
> Don't mince words bro, give it to me straight lol... how long have you lived there - to form such a negative opinion of the country and its people?
> 
> I respect your opinion. While I will agree, I have heard/read such things as you describe, let me say this.
> 
> ...


 
...and you might explore the real alternative of Japanese society.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> ...



Which is?

----------


## NZdick1983

From my experience comparing Japan vs Thailand.

First, Japan has a weird/unique element. My missus is weird (in a nice way) but that's cool, cause I am fooking weird too. (No, I don't mean perverted watch me poo kinda weird).

Yes, if you are coming from wild 'n crazy Thailand... Japan may seem timid and mild in comparison. However, the Japanese work hard/party harder.

Different parts of Japan are well... different.. I wouldn't want to live in Tokyo - my impression was formed in Fukuoka (Tokyo's little brother city) most livable city in Japan. Rates high on most desirable places to live in the world.

Thailand wins hands down, in the girly bar stakes. No competition there, but that's never been my bag.

Food...ummm Thailand wins that (for me at least) but Japanese food is awesome too! especially Ramen (most famous in Fukuoka) and yakitori (BBQ).

Beer... I don't like Asahi (prefer Leo) haha... Sapparo beer is my favorite.

GIRLS!!! umm Thai girls look at you, like they want to devour you. It's obvious what's on their mind. Japanese girls don't do that. I feel less distracted by girls there, which is good, so I can focus on business, etc.

Thai girls go for a sexy look... Japanese girls go for cute/elegant look.

What am I missing? oh, environment... Fukuoka is a very clean, easy to get around city.

It's perfect for us, as we can pop over to Thailand during the cold months $200 return 3 hr flight, or take a Ferry to Korea/Hong Kong. Very good as a base to travel to other parts of Asia (as is Bkk).

But to my mind, the main advantage is the stability of the political system, ease of gaining Permanent Residency (as I am married to a Japanese citizen) and will enjoy full rights and privileges (no Visa hassle) and I can do business there without restriction.
Ability to own property/land there, in my own name very important for me too!

In Thailand, I felt as a single foreigner at a big disadvantage..Visa renewal was a pain in the ass (unless you are married on a Non-B) (or on a retirement Visa).
Everything was geared to extract money from you - I always felt like a tourist. 

All that being said, I still like Thailand. I just don't "love" Thailand like I used to.
Fukuoka, suits me at this point in my life, I want security/stability... I've had my
thrills/sanook sanook... I just don't trust Thailand's wobbly political system and sense they don't want us there, and will continue to make it harder for farang
with more and more stupid hoops to jump through.

----------


## Steam

^ Good info but I'm not seeing the advantage of Fukuoka over Auckland here apart from less remote.

----------


## NZdick1983

Are you serious bro? have you been to both cities?

Advantage #1 beautiful concept home in Fukuoka $300,000  vs  cold/shit-box 3 beddy standard house in Auckland near 1 mil/
Advantage #2 mortgage rate of less than 1% in Japan  vs  mortgage rate of 5% NZ.

Need I mention the traffic in Auckland?

----------


## Steam

I've been to neither. Never been to either country. I'm looking at both now and one has a motorway through the middle so maybe it's better  :smiley laughing: 






Seriously what are the differences?

----------


## NZdick1983

Mate, that is my view from my apartment. 

OK. Auckland is so over-rated, it's not funny bro.

New Zealand, is awesome... just please for the love of god, choose another city "any other city lol" (unless your work forces you to live here).

Transportation is well fooked, traffic is a nightmare (think Bangkok).
It's the most expensive city in the world.
People are less friendly than other parts of NZ.
Healthcare is a joke, wages are low - with regard to price of living.
Tax is very, very high.

Put it this way, nearly 1 million/25% of Kiwis have fooked off to Aussie (and Kiwis hate Aussie) nuff said.

Disclaimer: South Island on the other hand, is a paradise in comparison to Auckland. If you are living in Thailand, pop over to Fukuoka mate... Thank me later, I like Sapporo beer please. See you in Fukuoka!

----------


## Steam

Thanks. Good info. I live in London not Thailand. 

Your less than 1% mortgage rate in Japan thing doesn't make sense. I'm not doubting the figure because I have no idea but what current owner of an apartment in Japan is going to sell it to you for a pittance price which you can make a 16% rental return on? They'd have to be a fool not to rent it out themselves instead of selling it to you for a pittance and if they urgently need the cash they can go borrow it against the apartment at 1%.

----------


## NZdick1983

Link to validate low interest rates

Record-Low Mortgage Rates Seen Luring Back Japan Buyers - Bloomberg Business

copy paste:

 Mortgage rates in Japan have fallen to record lows, bolstering  forecasts for a rebound in the residential market dented by April’s  sales tax increase.
 Bank of Japan stimulus will revive the 180 trillion yen ($1.5  trillion) mortgage market, Mizuho Securities Co. and JPMorgan Chase  & Co. forecast. Japan Housing Finance Agency’s 35-year fixed rate  loan set a record low of 1.47 percent this month. The benchmark 10-year  bond yield reached an unprecedented 0.265 percent yesterday, 172 basis  points less than the similar U.S. Treasury yield.
 Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group Inc. President Nobuyuki Hirano said on  Jan. 5 that the economy will improve this year, as Japan’s three  biggest banks cut their 10-year mortgage rates to a record 1.15 percent  this month. Sekisui House Ltd., the nation’s second-biggest builder,  said in a statement this month it sees signs of housing market recovery.  Developers in Tokyo may increase the number of condominiums for sale by  5.9 percent this year.

16% is gross (after maintenance fees/rubbish collection/tax) Net around 12% *depending on location of course.. this was just 1 example. Some yield higher, some lower.

My Partner has excellent credit rating in Japan, as she works for a travel company here in Auckland (main office in Fukuoka) she has been approved a loan with about 1% interest 
on a new home. The main banks have a separate interest rate for speculators/investors which is higher, in that case they will increase their mortgage rate to around 1.75%.

----------


## Steam

This is an interesting read from 2013




> As Japan property rebounds, investors court more risk, push out of Tokyo
> * Smaller markets like Fukuoka benefit from push
> 
> * Publicly traded REITs have raised $4.9 billion this year
> 
> * Some worry real estate bubble forming with inflated values
> 
> * Too much money has poured into Japan now-Fukuoka property broker
> 
> ...


As Japan property rebounds, investors court more risk, push out of Tokyo | Reuters

----------


## NZdick1983

Good info ^

In NZ, studio city apartment fetch the highest rental returns, much higher than houses. However, apartments don't get the same capital gain... so it's a trade-off.

We own our apartment here in Auckland city and plan to buy a few smallish apartments in Fukuoka as well... kinda hedging our bets so to speak.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Thanks. Good info. I live in London not Thailand. 
> 
> Your less than 1% mortgage rate in Japan thing doesn't make sense. I'm not doubting the figure because I have no idea but what current owner of an apartment in Japan is going to sell it to you for a pittance price which you can make a 16% rental return on? They'd have to be a fool not to rent it out themselves instead of selling it to you for a pittance and if they urgently need the cash they can go borrow it against the apartment at 1%.


Yes it makes no sense. Must be something in the fine print.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Mate, that is my view from my apartment. 
> 
> OK. Auckland is so over-rated, it's not funny bro.
> 
> New Zealand, is awesome... just please for the love of god, choose another city "any other city lol" (unless your work forces you to live here).
> 
> Transportation is well fooked, traffic is a nightmare (think Bangkok).
> It's the most expensive city in the world.
> People are less friendly than other parts of NZ.
> ...



Kiwis love Aussie. Aussies hate Kiwis though  :rofl:

----------


## NZdick1983

Haha... I'm like a puppy, I love everyone! don't care Aussie/Thai/Ching chong as long as you are good to me, I'm good to you (that's my Philosophy)...

*Aussies are nice people in general... don't see why Kiwis hate them.

----------


## jamescollister

Just read this in yahoo news, sort of puts me off ever going back to live.

Australians are going to extreme lengths to  lower the possible cost of rent, even if it means living in a tent on a  balcony for $90 a week.
The country's property boom  seems to be increasing illegal boarding houses after two listings were  posted to classified websites reaching up to $130 per week.
The  Gumtree advertisement listing an apartment in Southbank claims the tent  listed for rent "is very comfortable” and has electricity and a “proper  thick mattress”.

----------


## NZdick1983

'Kiwis living in their cars' was last week's hot news item. It featured a heavily pregnant teen - who couldn't get state housing, so had no choice but to live in her car.

You are better off where you are James. The gap between rich vs poor is widening (at least it is in NZ).

Despite what you hear, inequality has risen in New Zealand | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## baconandeggs

> Just read this in yahoo news, sort of puts me off ever going back to live.
> 
> Australians are going to extreme lengths to  lower the possible cost of rent, even if it means living in a tent on a  balcony for $90 a week.
> The country's property boom  seems to be increasing illegal boarding houses after two listings were  posted to classified websites reaching up to $130 per week.
> The  Gumtree advertisement listing an apartment in Southbank claims the tent  listed for rent "is very comfortable and has electricity and a proper  thick mattress.




Saw one about living in a laundry and another whereby the balcony was split in 2 for 2 to rent  :rofl: 

It is sad.

----------


## jamescollister

> Saw one about living in a laundry and another whereby the balcony was split in 2 for 2 to rent  It is sad.


Not the country I grow up in anymore.
Watched a show, 4 corners I think, about fruit pickers, 5 to a room, 20 to a toilet/shower, difference from the old days. Once the job was over they had no homes to go to and never would, modern day slavery.

----------


## Nawtier

One thing japan has over nz.....tsunamis and melting nuke plants.....i know thats 2, but kiwis cannot count

----------


## Steam

They even have a similar shape on a map and are both volcanic. One is off the east coast of the much larger Australia while the other is off the east coast of the much larger China.

Housing costs usually reflect not only earnings potential but the popularity of a place to live on the worldwide scale which can lead to shortages. The combination of these two factors are what make somewhere like London much more expensive than somewhere like Bangkok.




> Cost of average London home rises to £500,000
> 
> House price north-south divide widens as Land Registry figures show 0.3% fall in north-east last month
> 
>  The average selling price of a home in England and Wales is £6,000 higher than at the peak of the last property boom in late 2007. 
> 
> The average cost of a home in London has risen to £500,000, while the typical price tag in north-east England has slipped below £100,000, according to official data that graphically illustrates the north-south divide in house prices.
> 
> Property prices in England and Wales rose by 1% in September to reach an average of £186,553, said the Land Registry. That is around £6,000 higher than the average selling price of a home at the peak of the last property boom in late 2007.
> ...


Cost of average London home rises to £500,000 | Money | The Guardian

----------


## NZdick1983

Let me defend Kiwi honor. 1.3.5..10!

That's all part of the fun bro, grab your surf board 'n ride the wave.
Nuke plants... phewy! we BBQ on Nuke plants! (smoke 'em too!)...

We Kiwis are tough as nails!

I must say, you have a lovely arse there Nawtier... mmmm  :cmn:

----------


## fishlocker

Wages must be pretty good to afford  an 500,000gbp home. 

I did a quick search and read average pay for a software engineer was 49,000gbp. So 75k usd. Tax rates food costs, transportation and all that jazz puts a dent in that figure. It does not seem the wage supports the cost of housing. Someone must be paying those prices or they would not be that high.  

Supply and demand I guess. Must be many young people living in their mothers basement.  Sounds kinda grim. 

The Japan deal sounds good if you want to live like that threre. The rentals may work for NZdick if living where you can actively manage them. 

Long distance may be a pain if your trying to get uni kids to keep up on rents. Good luck with that. Frat boys never trash the place. Well not since Animal House. 

I knew a guy that had a bike toss off the roof of the apartment,  that was twenty years ago though.  Kids dont do that stuff anymore I think. He was being sued by the owner for messing up the joint.

They were Japanese bikes, surly the kids would not do that with fat boys.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thanks Fishlocker, some good advice there. Yes, you are right... it would only make sense to have rentals in Fukuoka, if and when we were living there - to oversee/manage them. Her family is there, but we wouldn't want to burden them with taking care of our rentals.

Of course, they do have real estate management firms there, but that would eat into our profits. Another idea, is instead of paying cash for another investment property (small apartment) in Auckland city, we put a deposit on one and let the renters pay for the mortgage...

Then we would still have enough savings to buy a few cheap and cheerful apartments in Fukuoka... instead of putting all our eggs in one basket...
Fook.. I think I need professional investment advice.. Dick is not so clever about this.

(or anything really dohh lol)...

----------


## fishlocker

OPM paid for my 1st house as I bought a second one and rented it out to cover the first. OPM =other peoples money! The second one was a cash deal for half the assessment value though I did put a few more bucks into it. That was 22 years ago, when I was in my twenties. 

The last real estate crash I picked one for 1/4 assessed value (foreclosure from bank for cash). More than double my investment if I sold it now. Plus it paid for itself in the last five or six years. 

It helps that I do all my own work , sweat equity. Its a fun hobbie when Im not at my real job.  I cant get an electrician to stop by a house for under 250usd. And if he does anything thats extra. I put Kohler in that last one, new tub ,tile, glass block in bath, cieling fan ect, ect. Working on a new countertop in kitchen now. Replaced all galvanized pipe with copper. This ones been vacant for a while as I live an hour away and work too much at a real job.  

Ive been toying with it for months now but its ok, taxes are not that high. Got to be done by winter as heating bills aint cheep. If it were that fun and that easy every one would be doing it.

Good luck and keep us posted. I would do a renovation thread but nobody really gives a sht and Im too damn busy any way.  

You seem to have a head on your shoulders so you'll be fine. As Yoda said"try not do, do or do not."

----------


## NZdick1983

Thank you, Fishlocker.

Envious of you guys that bought houses way back when they were affordable.
Kudos to you mate.
I'll never catch you up, but just doing our best to secure our future in our old age.
I feel more Asian than Kiwi (I know that's cringe worthy) but it's true... so I feel Fukuoka matches my personality perfectly. 

We plan to be settled there before the Olympics in 2020 and the RWC in 2019. (hopefully well before then in fact). Also hope those 2 major events have a positive impact on our investments. We will still keep a foot-hold in NZ, just in case.

----------


## Seekingasylum

If it is of any comfort to you, the property market is always cyclical and the next bear market is around the corner - as a rule, price corrections afflict the market about every seven years or so. Your time will come. Japan is an anomaly in that it is a deflation economy and their property market collapsed about 25 years ago and has not recovered the mad prices of 1991.

Speculating in foreign Asian markets is always risky not least because government measures against non-indigenous residents is unpredictable.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ See, that's more like it. That's what I mean.

I am here to learn from you more experienced guys. Thank you, Seeking.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Don't mince words bro, give it to me straight lol... how long have you lived there - to form such a negative opinion of the country and its people?.


I've been back in Japan now for the past 15 months and a couple of things we really enjoy is the ease of getting around and almost total lack of crime. It's still the same amazing place where a 7 year old kid can take a train alone from Yokosuka to Ibaraki. 

I've lived in Japan several time the past 3 decades: 1979-1981; 1984-1987; 1995; 2004-2007; 2010-2012 and I'll be staying here this time until at least 2017 or maybe 2019. It's an easy place to be. (My ex-wife who is Japanese I'm sure grits here teeth sometimes knowing what her life would have been like had she not been such a biatch).

The rumor is Japanese men are very xenophobic which may be true but in all my years it's mostly a covert type of thing and very few Japanese are ever in your face rude. 

Nice living in a country that has doesn't have a drug problem which probably leads to a crime problem.

----------


## NZdick1983

How ya doing, SK?

You are definitely another poster I need to pick your brain. Have you been to Fukuoka bro? I am sure you have a background in Thailand as well, right?
How would you compare the 2 countries?

Do you think we are crazy to invest in Japan? 

Yes, I always feel so safe and secure there. I find the Japanese extremely polite and considerate, almost to the point of being too nice... if that makes sense?

Anyway, I love Japan. It fits perfectly with my personality and current stage of life. Now, I just have to learn the language.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh for goodness sakes, can we please stop with this Jap love-in crap.

That so-called self -effacing, pathological politeness thing is simply their social mechanism masking true feelings and permits a veneer of order concealing a neuroses as complex as any on the planet. 

Japs living abroad relish the freedom of frankness, candour and personal liberty allowing them to express themselves as individuals in a fashion unheard of in Japan. Conformity, compliance and the acceptance that they must fulfil their obligations to "society" beyond all else ensures that passive dead-eyed trance they all seem to have. 

Christ, was it only 60 years ago the little fuckers were running amok slaughtering folk in their hundreds of thousands?

Did you know it is almost unheard of that any suspected criminal charged with an offence is actually acquitted.

----------


## NZdick1983

I love Japan! I love Japan hehe...

Yeah, that may well be true SA, but it still feels good living among such outwardly polite people for a change.. very refreshing in fact. I could care less what goes on deep in their minds. 

A bit like the Thai smile ey? while they plot how to part you from your money...

Ok, Here is what my lady said (in her own words) 

Yes, she agrees with you (in part) her culture is less direct than Western culture. She was taught to always care about other people before herself. ie. to be considerate.
The downside to that, is they find it difficult to express themselves in a direct manner (as you fellas are obviously so good at lol)
The current generation of Japanese are extremely ashamed and completely aware of the atrocities committed by their brainwashed brethren during WW2. However, there were atrocities committed by all sides during that period (think atomic bomb Nagasaki/Hiroshima) (which doesn't excuse them) that was simply her retort. She said they have paid compensation 
feels victimized and thinks it's unfair to carry blame onto generation after generation into eternity...

On a lighter note... as we mentioned the phrase "let it go" she is dancing around the room, you know... singing that annoying jingle from the movie "Frozen" Let it go.. let it go! la la la
(she's nuts, but I love her).

I still love Japan... hey, did I mention...

I FOOKING LOVE JAPAN!!

----------


## Iceman123

^
Very good post, hard to argue with.
No doubt SA will try

----------


## NZdick1983

Really? cheers bro!

little old Me vs SA... you have to be kidding... I don't stand a chance mate!

He's one of the most wickedly clever buggers on this forum (in my humble view).
No animosity, good to disagree sometimes innit?

----------


## Storekeeper

> How ya doing, SK?
> 
> You are definitely another poster I need to pick your brain. Have you been to Fukuoka bro? I am sure you have a background in Thailand as well, right?
> How would you compare the 2 countries?
> 
> Do you think we are crazy to invest in Japan? 
> 
> Yes, I always feel so safe and secure there. I find the Japanese extremely polite and considerate, almost to the point of being too nice... if that makes sense?
> 
> Anyway, I love Japan. It fits perfectly with my personality and current stage of life. Now, I just have to learn the language.


Closest I've ever been to Fukuoka is a couple hours away in Sasebo a couple of times. For me Yokosuka is better. Not as country and much closer to Tokyo and the airports.

I'm not much into typical Japanese food like tempura and udon but I love yakiniku, katsudon and ramen. IMHO the noodles in Japan are far better than Thai noodles. And I prefer the Chinese food found in Japan over that I've found anywhere else including the states and Thailand. I like going out to eat here in Japan way more than in the states.

I don't really have any advice about investing in property in Japan. I have friends here who have done it. Some have built beautiful houses and others have bought nice little condo/flat/apartments. All of them have pensions and gain employment on the military bases until they retire. Which reminds me ... Lots of Filipinas marry Japanese dudes and once they have JN citizenship or work permits they like to work on the U.S. military bases. Have noticed recently there are 3-4 foreign dudes doing the same thing. Haven't asked but one of them I'm sure is either a Brit or Aussie. Something you might want to think about in the future since you'll be close to Sasebo.

If you have a Masters or better you can also look for work teaching night classes on the base with Central Texas College, University of Maryland and Phoenix. One of my professors from back in the 1994-1987 time frame was still at it up until 2014. I won't go into the English teaching profession in Japan. You can do that yourself at GaijinPot .... mods can delete that link of it's not authorized. There's nice English lady who walks by my house every evening who has been here over 30 years who has her own one person teaching business.

Yeah, I lived in Thailand from 2007-2010 and had a teaching gig for 2 years. As far as comparing in a way Pattaya and Yokosuka are a lot alike. An abundance of bars and restaurants, and pretty easy to get around and see things or go shopping. Because of the base I can find English speaking mates really easy the same as in Pattaya. I don't mingle much with the locals and didn't do it in Thailand either. I don't mingle much at all but when I do I prefer the easy way out. The only thing I feel comfortable saying is better in Japan is ... the women ...  :Smile: 

One last thing ... I've got friends I've known for over 30 years who I met here in Japan and they've never left. They don't have pensions and have depended on getting a job on the bases to be able to stay here. I've known others who have stayed here 20-40 years and then went back to the states and a few went to Thailand.

----------


## terry57

> Just read this in yahoo news, sort of puts me off ever going back to live.
> 
> Australians are going to extreme lengths to  lower the possible cost of rent, even if it means living in a tent on a  balcony for $90 a week.


Yes well, don't believe stupid shit like that Jim. Maybe some retard is paying that but it's far from the norm. 

The fact is rental returns have plummeted and renters have a choice these days.

My place has dropped from $400 per week to $345 in one year. I own it so no Probs. 

Landlords are gagging for good tenants and the Real estate investor who is speculating on the big returns has taken it in the arse. 

About time as well, the Real Estate band wagon has been on a Roll forever. 

This is in Perth anyway and simply because the mining boom is over. 

The big worry is Superannuation returns, I'm down 45 K in 3 months.  :ban him:

----------


## Storekeeper

^ Most people would be in bad shape if they lost 45K.

----------


## terry57

^

$45 K for a person who has worked all his life and contributed to a Superannuation scheme is fook all Mate.  

This is in Australia anyway.

That said it's well over 1 million baht and that's a fuk of a lot of money over here. 

Fook knows when it's going to turn around either and many Australians look at losing a shit load more than that including myself.   :Confused: 

At least I have a place to go home to if I lose the lot, many Expats live on fook all,  have no way out and no place to go back to. 

Fookin hate to be in that situation, do my head in.

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^
> 
> $45 K for a person who has worked all his life and contributed to a Superannuation scheme is fook all Mate.  
> 
> This is in Australia anyway.
> 
> That said it's well over 1 million baht and that's a fuk of a lot of money over here. 
> 
> Fook knows when it's going to turn around either and many Australians look at losing a shit load more than that including myself.  
> ...


45K is just a bit short of what I net annually from my pension so it would be like losing a year's pay for me. Thankfully my only worries are Uncle Sam cutting off the deposits or not getting an annual cost of living adjustment. Concur with you about the state many expats are in, or find themselves in, without a life line.

----------


## terry57

^

I'm talking about the full value of ones Superfund, I'm not talking losing it from a weekly pension. It does not work that way, the loses are directly off the Top of the value of ones stash.


The more one has the more one loses, it works on percentage of the total value. 

It's your own money, it's what your total worth is after a life time working. 

What it does affect is ones future earning ability as ones stash can get whittled down to fok all which has happened in the past. 

One's money is certainly not Guaranteed .

----------


## Storekeeper

^ Got it. Major difference is when you die somebody can inherit your dosh. But when I'm done my pension is done for the most part. There is nothing to pass down to heirs.

Feel free to look at it however you want Terry. I choose to look at like being a millionaire when I retired but need to live long enough to collect it.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes well I'm looking at it like this.

When all my money is gone because of this global fookin Chinese melt down there will be a lot of people in the line before me.

Worst case scenario is that I go home and go on the fookin Dole.   :Confused: 

If one must do that then mose well just fookin jump out in front of a truck.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^
> 
> I'm talking about the full value of ones Superfund, I'm not talking losing it from a weekly pension. It does not work that way, the loses are directly off the Top of the value of ones stash.
> 
> 
> The more one has the more one loses, it works on percentage of the total value. 
> 
> It's your own money, it's what your total worth is after a life time working. 
> 
> ...


You may recall I mentioned over a year ago, or perhaps it was even longer, that I warned you the returns on your superfund struck me as inordinately high given the investment trends occurring elsewhere in the world.
The long term view is not good at all if one considers the issues currently being experienced, particularly the consequence of the Fed increasing interest rates, the ending of QE and the end of the Chinese inspired boom.

Can you take your funds out of the "pot" without incurring a tax penalty? I should imagine there is some liability here - in the UK one is limited to capitalising a certain percentage of the overall fund without penalty but thereafter it's prohibitive. I'm assuming contributions into your Superfund over the lifetime of your employment attracted some tax benefit in which case it is more than likely there will be some tax due if you withdraw a significant lump sum now.

----------


## jamescollister

> ^
> 
> Yes well I'm looking at it like this.
> 
> When all my money is gone because of this global fookin Chinese melt down there will be a lot of people in the line before me.
> 
> Worst case scenario is that I go home and go on the fookin Dole.  
> 
> If one must do that then mose well just fookin jump out in front of a truck.


Don't count on the dole, you may not be entitled to it, as a early retiree certain benifits are not given, or there is a waiting period.
Also you are not allowed to work more then 10 hours a week, they are getting tough with the rules. your pension is safer then most non Gov. enployees, with luck it can ride out the bad times.
Know guys that got their pensions almost wped in 2009, had to return to OZ and live with family.
Also see they are looking at means testing assets, family home etc, thing are bad all round and the safety net is being dismantled bit by bit.

----------


## NZdick1983

Scary shit! all the more reason I'll have to be nice to you blokes, so I can get good sound investment advice.

If I'm a dick, you'll probably advise me to dump all my money into a pig-farm in nakonayoodle - and we'll be right fooked. 

It's tough though, no-one has a crystal ball and the world is so volatile at the moment. I guess diversification is the key?? (trying to sound intelligent lol)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baconandeggs

Never take advice from random people.

----------


## Nawtier

Most importantly....do japanese chicks...all of them...squeal when shagging......shagged one once on the gold coast...in high rise hotel on 20th floor...up against the window over looking the esplanade...she squealed a lot...but might have been the cold window

----------


## NZdick1983

I'm not one to kiss (or shag) and tell mate... I'm a gentleman...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baconandeggs

> Most importantly....do japanese chicks...all of them...squeal when shagging......shagged one once on the gold coast...in high rise hotel on 20th floor...up against the window over looking the esplanade...she squealed a lot...but might have been the cold window



Just one?

----------


## terry57

> Can you take your funds out of the "pot" without incurring a tax penalty?.



I can do the fuk I want with it.

No need to remove it from the Fund, just move it around within the fund which we can do.

People who are a lot more money savy than me have simply moved all their money over in to the Cash side of the fund. 

It's then removed from the market and parked in an account that earns Bank interest which at this point is a shit load better than being exposed to market fluctuation and dropping 45 K in 3 fokin months.  :Confused: 

Cash side of the fund has earned 1-2%, no loss of capital of course.  

When times improve put it back in the market again. 

Fuked it I know mate, I'm just going over that Balcony.   :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Never take advice from random people.


Taking advice from alleged experts can cost big time, GFC for one.
No one really knows, may as well toss a coin or roll a dice, it's just as good.
Seem to remember a UK newspaper that got perdictions from banksters, investment consultants, garbage collectors and a parrot picking a random things.
It will be on google somewhere, parrot and garbo's do pretty good.

----------


## Iceman123

^^

Unfortunately Terry, your understanding of the markets make you another sheep.

Think about what you have stated - sell when the markets go down, and buy in again once they go up.
FFS - it is the opposite you should be doing. Market downturns are buying opportunities. When the market is hitting new highs that is the time to stop adding to your portfolio.

I am not charging you for this advice.

----------


## terry57

> No one really knows, may as well toss a coin or roll a dice, it's just as good.



Well considering the Fire Service has been handling my Superannuation since 1979 they have done an outstanding job. 

The investing is conservative but considering the complete financial situation is down the shitter at the mo there ain't a lot that can be done about that.   

The vast majority leave it to our Professionals to handle but we do have flexibility to move our money around within the fund or even pull it all out and move it to another financial institution. 

That said, quite a few years ago Australian shares were going nuts so quite a few punters shifted all their money into Australian shares and made some stunning returns. 

What happened ?  Share market crashed and these guys lost big time, some over 100K.  :Confused: 

So I tend not to fuk with it and just let the Pro's do their stuff. 

Times are bad now, I'm not sure whether to shit or get off the Pot.

That's means, move it all into cash and park it or go with the flow.

Dunno. 

Never experienced this before.

----------


## terry57

> Can you take your funds out of the "pot" without incurring a tax penalty? I should imagine there is some liability here - in the UK one is limited to capitalising a certain percentage of the overall fund without penalty but thereafter it's prohibitive. I'm assuming contributions into your Superfund over the lifetime of your employment attracted some tax benefit in which case it is more than likely there will be some tax due if you withdraw a significant lump sum now.


Just a bit of information on this side of things. 

If one is 60 or over one can pull all his Super in cash and pay no Tax. 

If under 60 one can take 180 K tax free but must pay 17 % tax on any amount over that.

----------


## Nawtier

> Originally Posted by Nawtier
> 
> 
> Most importantly....do japanese chicks...all of them...squeal when shagging......shagged one once on the gold coast...in high rise hotel on 20th floor...up against the window over looking the esplanade...she squealed a lot...but might have been the cold window
> 
> 
> 
> Just one?


The other one was half japanese half aussie....she didn't squeal

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take your funds out of the "pot" without incurring a tax penalty? I should imagine there is some liability here - in the UK one is limited to capitalising a certain percentage of the overall fund without penalty but thereafter it's prohibitive. I'm assuming contributions into your Superfund over the lifetime of your employment attracted some tax benefit in which case it is more than likely there will be some tax due if you withdraw a significant lump sum now.
> 
> 
> Just a bit of information on this side of things. 
> 
> ...


I don't understand how this can be but to be fair I know nothing of the investment rules on pension contributions within your tax regime. If it were right that anyone over 60 can withdraw all the funds held in a "pot" without any penalty then why on earth don't they?

To invest in a business or property yielding a return whilst securing the principal is infinitely better than simply leaving it in a fund with a diminishing return which is certainly not going to increase in the next five years, at least.

Are you sure about this Terry? This arrangement runs contrary to everything I have understood about pension funds accrued through what is usually tax incentivised schemes operated through employer/employee contributions.

----------


## baconandeggs

Stock market should go up the next 5 years. Bear market probably only has 12 mths to run at most.

----------


## fishlocker

Property appraisal 101.

Cost approach. This is why your insurance agent asks the type of construction, ie sticks or bricks ect.

Sales comparison /market appoach. This is what your appraiser and real estate agent will use to get an estimated value.

Income capitalization approach.  Used on Comercial properties and apartment houses ect.

Nzdick you should be able to resurch on line however if you would prefer hard copies just head to the local college and find used books on the topic. Or for 20usd plus postage I will ship you mine.

They are a bit dated but the math and fundamentals are the same.


Key is knowing what and where. Location, location, location.  Take the time to do all the math and for Christ sake learn the demographics. Pay attention to construction methods and learn good from slap dash. Foundation repairs are costly,  roof,electrical ,plumbing ect. Do your homework and trust your instincts.

----------


## fishlocker

Or just google Zillo. Good luck.

----------


## bowie

> Times are bad now, I'm not sure whether to shit or get off the Pot. 
> That's means, move it all into cash and park it or go with the flow. 
> Dunno.  
> Never experienced this before.


Financial advisors in the USA provide that us non-professionals lose when we panic and move into cash - tends to happen at the lows when the panic sets in and we wrongfully envision our nests eggs evaporating to nothing.

As everything is cyclic - including stock markets; If you put your nest egg in cash (to uhm, preserve it) you lose when the market climbs again - as it always does.

Its your decision only. In that only you have control of your money and... only you suffer the consequences of your decision(s) - be they right or wrong.

I gave up trying to manage my money (I let the professionals take care of it). The last horror cycle in my 401k, the 2008 debacle, saw loses for 18 months straight, when it turned around it only took four months to regain my losses. 

After about the first six months of constant losses I was sweating bullets and nail biting. Finally just gave up looking and held fast - it recovered just fine and is providing steady returns now, but, what a horrible and scary ride on the way down. Glad I stuck it out.

Good luck in whatever you do. Can't be as bad as your worse fire can it?

----------


## fishlocker

A financial planner plans to take your finances,  just ask him. A fee only advisor you may be able to trust I'd hope.

Selling on the down guarantees to lock in your loss. Got to be some helpfull info out there on human nature and the psychology of investing in the stock market.

November issue of Money Magazine pg 29.  "How do I decide if a rental property's sale price is fair?"

Estimate the total rents collected in a year,subtract costs, property tax, insurance, utilities, 5% plus for maintenence and 5% for vacancies. Divide that number by the asking price to get your return.

So if your netting $70,000 on a 1 million property your return would be 7%.

Is that good enough?

For a fully rented high quality building in a prime neighborhood a reliable,  low risk 4% to 10% return might be reasonable. 

But for a rundown building in a borderline neighborhood you might hold out for 20%.

This according to Brooklyn law school rea estate professor David Reiss.

This example uses the capitalization approach to value.  ie, the "cap rate."

Who said you cant trust The Fish.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thanks, Fish. I really appreciate it.

Ok. I see now where I was going wrong with my rental return calculations:

I wasn't taking into account vacancies/maintenance dooohhh!

No wonder my estimations of 12-16% from apartments in Fukuoka were too high.
I wasn't taking into consideration those factors you mentioned.

Simple question then: given the choice between a (very modest) investment of say 150k NZ cash.

choice #1. cheap studio apartment in Auckland city (only enough room to swing a cat) only suitable for a student. Rent around $350 pw.

choice #2. Two or three apartments in Fukuoka - each returning (let's be more realistic) 8%. Is it better to buy many small apartments, or better to buy 1-2 higher quality, 3 bedroom apartments.. then we as a couple could (if need be) live in?

----------


## baconandeggs

You need to ask experts in Japan and NZ. Where is the money coming from? Is it a 10 year plan or a 30 year plan? What are the exit fees if you want to bail out? Management and maintenance fees. Currency risk etc. This forum is not the place for advice.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thanks Bacon.

Appreciate your advice. Lots of clever folk on this forum whom I respect... hence my request for advice as I have very little experience in such matters myself.

----------


## terry57

> If it were right that anyone over 60 can withdraw all the funds held in a "pot" without any penalty then why on earth don't they?
> 
> To invest in a business or property yielding a return whilst securing the principal is infinitely better than simply leaving it in a fund with a diminishing return which is certainly not going to increase in the next five years, at least.




On your first point the answer is Simple, I'll provide you with a few real life scenarios concerning the Fire Service Super fund.

Most people would not know where to Invest their hard earned and rely on our professionals to sort it.  Because it's an In house fund our fees are much lower than going outside and slinging it to an unknown Adviser to Invest is simply gambling. 

Some guys have gone down this route chasing bigger returns and have done their doe.  I'm not going there.  

You have no idea it seems what is actually going on in Perth and many states in Australia. The property market is dead, prices are crashing and rental returns are plummeting so if one wants to lose more money go buy a house or investment property today. 

As far as punters who are not savy in Business putting their money into a Business you must be joking. 

Hard core educated Business people have problems running a business besides Johnny punter going in for a crack.  

This Super business is unimportant for the working man simply because the Boss is still contributing to the employees fund. 

It's only important to the fully self funded Retiree because once retired we are fully exposed to any down turn in the market and take it in the arse. 

When is the correct time to retire is the question. As soon as fookin possible is my answer if financial enough. 

There is no Super fund in Australia making returns at this point, we are all in it together. 

It's a very bad situation simply because no one knows when it will turn and many people could lose a huge part of their fund if not prepared to make a decision. 

I've seen this exact scenario play out with guys who retired in the last down turn. Many are now broke and collecting a shitty pension. 

A very fucked situation when one has worked for 40 Odd years and tried to provide for a decent standard of living. 

Anyway, I've made a decision and will park my stash in Cash for the foreseeable future.  

This way I'll make 1-2 %, keep my capital stable and stop the bleed. 

Can not move it till the 1st of the month so I  must whether October and that will surly see another big wedge wiped out.  

Could be worse, could of thrown 50% away in a divorce which so many other guys have done. 

I'm not broke yet.  :Smile:  

Further more, many punters have minimal Superannuation so they must work until they die or at least qualify for a state pension at 67 years of age. 

Welcome to the real world,

I consider myself blessed I exited the system at 56.  

My first year of Retirement was a burster, Super returns thru the roof, exchange rates great for us Aussies, rental returns high.

Now it's the complete opposite.  Way life rolls innit. 

I always was well aware this scenario could play out so no surprise at all, seen it all before with other retirees.

----------


## NZdick1983

I wish you the best, Terry.

I'm sure you can stem the flow mate, maintain your cash reserve and earn some interest on your savings until things balance themselves out.
You've obviously worked hard and deserve to enjoy the fruits of your labor.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Stock market should go up the next 5 years. Bear market probably only has 12 mths to run at most.


There has been a bull market for the past four years. The consensus is a bear market will be prolonged and deep probably sparked by the emerging markets collapse that has already begun.

Choppy waters ahead and commodity based economies with exposure to China are heading for recession. 

Some are even forecasting another worldwide recession.

Optimism is foolish. In such times cash is king.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> Stock market should go up the next 5 years. Bear market probably only has 12 mths to run at most.
> 
> 
> There has been a bull market for the past four years. The consensus is a bear market will be prolonged and deep probably sparked by the emerging markets collapse that has already begun.
> 
> Choppy waters ahead and commodity based economies with exposure to China are heading for recession. 
> ...



Cash is terrible. Far higher yields in shares. Im getting 10% almost no risk.

----------


## baconandeggs

Been a bear market for 8 months now.

----------


## AntRobertson

This thread's funny.

OP hasn't logged in since he posted it and it has morphed into some sort of financial advice column.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> Stock market should go up the next 5 years. Bear market probably only has 12 mths to run at most.
> 
> 
> There has been a bull market for the past four years. The consensus is a bear market will be prolonged and deep probably sparked by the emerging markets collapse that has already begun.
> 
> Choppy waters ahead and commodity based economies with exposure to China are heading for recession. 
> ...


Do you really feel qualified to spout financial words of wisdom? I am considering that you are living unemployed in a rented condo in the sex capital of the world.
How do you base your advice? Surely not just on the foot traffic heading to your local brothel.

----------


## Iceman123

> I wish you the best, Terry.
> 
> I'm sure you can stem the flow mate, maintain your cash reserve and earn some interest on your savings until things balance themselves out.
> You've obviously worked hard and deserve to enjoy the fruits of your labor.


Terry - worked hard - he was a fireman FFS he spent his days playing table tennis and lounging about on his fat arse.
He should have taken the time to read up on finance as he knows f all about that.

Terry's field of expertise is doss houses under 400bt per night in LOS. Now on this subject I would listen to Tezza, he has stayed in every last one of them.
 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> ...


To whom are you referring?

----------


## terry57

> This thread's funny.
> 
> OP hasn't logged in since he posted it and it has morphed into some sort of financial advice column.


I'm certainly not giving financial advice Aunty, all i'm doing is providing entertainment for the punters watching me lose all my money.

Good fun innit.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Im getting 10% almost no risk.


you dont know what you are talking about.

any investment that is returning 10% these days is extremely high risk.

cash is king at the moment, put it away for three years, sleep easy and get a safe, worry free 3%

----------


## terry57

I must agree with that, has invested it with a russian gangster with two cocks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Iceman123

> Im getting 10% almost no risk.
> 			
> 		
> 
> you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> any investment that is returning 10% these days is extremely high risk.
> 
> cash is king at the moment, put it away for three years, sleep easy and get a safe, worry free 3%


I see Tax you are another of the wait until the market recovers team and then buy again at the high price!
You punters make it easy for the rest of us!

----------


## baconandeggs

> Im getting 10% almost no risk.
> 			
> 		
> 
> you dont know what you are talking about.
> 
> any investment that is returning 10% these days is extremely high risk.
> 
> cash is king at the moment, put it away for three years, sleep easy and get a safe, worry free 3%


You don't have a clue. Some people are getting 40% or more.

----------


## Iceman123

> To whom are you referring?


You.
 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Any chance of extrapolating on their investment choices ? 


Juat a tad curious where i'm going wrong.   :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Im getting 10% almost no risk.
> ...


That would be having little and getting welfare, would it not.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by taxexile
> ...




It is called LT investing.

----------


## jamescollister

> t is called LT investing.


Contradiction in terms, LT [long term] so how can it be 40% per year.
Are you talking penny shares in start up companies, OK if you invested in apple or Microsoft.
If you invested in that possible gold mine in bongo bongo land and there's no gold, you lose the lot.
So tell us which new start up company is going to take the world.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> t is called LT investing.
> 
> 
> Contradiction in terms, LT [long term] so how can it be 40% per year.
> Are you talking penny shares in start up companies, OK if you invested in apple or Microsoft.
> If you invested in that possible gold mine in bongo bongo land and there's no gold, you lose the lot.
> So tell us which new start up company is going to take the world.


Blue chips. Top 20 companies. Many people are getting double digit yields.

Property is the same.

Cash is shite.

----------


## taxexile

> You don't have a clue. Some people are getting 40% or more.


maybe some are, and maybe they can afford to lose 40% too. but thats not for me.






> I see Tax you are another of the wait until the market recovers team and then buy again at the high price!
> You punters make it easy for the rest of us!


a steady almost guaranteed return of between 2.5% and 6%, split between well diversified stocks, bonds, antiques and cash is more than enough for me to live happily on.

its very low risk  and i'm not constantly watching the graphs, biting my nails, feverishly reading the runes and instigating buys and sells every minute like a fucking possessed madman with no life.

if i'm making it easy for you, then thats fine, you can buy me a drink, the important thing is that i make it easy for myself.

----------


## jamescollister

> Blue chips. Top 20 companies. Many people are getting double digit yields.
> 
> Property is the same.
> 
> Cash is shite.


Want to name a blue chip company giving 40 %, or double digit returns today. Would like to know, sure Terry's fund invested in blue chip miners like Rio Tinto and BHP, not doing so well today.

----------


## terry57

^

I can assure you that our fund is very concervative and that's why it has returned such steady long term growth for us members. 

I've just recieved a report from the administrators sayng that the last 4 months returns have been the worst since 2011 .

So much so that they are introducing a new option for its members starting 1 Jan 2016.

This option will give members the choice to move their money into fixed term cash deposits, the idea being to preserve members stash whilst returning something. 

Can move it back into the market when one feels the time is right. 

I'LL look at that when they post some figures.

----------


## terry57

^^^

I'm with you on that one, just need a steady return.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> Blue chips. Top 20 companies. Many people are getting double digit yields.
> 
> Property is the same.
> 
> Cash is shite.
> 
> 
> Want to name a blue chip company giving 40 %, or double digit returns today. Would like to know, sure Terry's fund invested in blue chip miners like Rio Tinto and BHP, not doing so well today.


He's a fantasist.

The cyber world is full of them but in his case he's also a fucking idiot.

Nevertheless, he may well be interested in my Yala serviced apartment/spa condominium resort. It's currently returning a dividend of 62% and if he's quick he can get in on the ground floor (once it's built that is). He really sounds that dumb.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> 
> Blue chips. Top 20 companies. Many people are getting double digit yields.
> 
> Property is the same.
> 
> Cash is shite.
> 
> 
> Want to name a blue chip company giving 40 %, or double digit returns today. Would like to know, sure Terry's fund invested in blue chip miners like Rio Tinto and BHP, not doing so well today.


Anyone who bought bank shares in 1995 are getting around 40%. Even buying in 2009 to 2012 shows 8 to 13%. Telstra 10 to 12%.

You would have to be daft to think 3% cash rate is a good investment.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baconandeggs
> ...



You are clueless.

----------


## baconandeggs

BHP is fairly cheap now. Like it a lot at $18 to 20. It will likely be $50 in 10 years time. Even at $23 that is a good return.

Commodity prices will boom again next decade.  Yielding 7% now. Even if it halved due to weak China 3.5% beats cash.

The idiots saying dont buy BHP now are the same idiots who said buy it at $35  :rofl:  They were the same idiots who said Telstra was a sell at $2.80  :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

> You would have to be daft to think 3% cash rate is a good investment.


Telstra shmelstra, what is a good investment for decent steady chaps like terry and myself, (well, maybe not terry) is obviously not a good investment for flash harry get rich quick motormouths like yourself.

you stand a greater than 50% chance of being a pauper in 5 years, we dont.

----------


## baconandeggs

> You would have to be daft to think 3% cash rate is a good investment.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Telstra shmelstra, what is a good investment for decent steady chaps like terry and myself, (well, maybe not terry) is obviously not a good investment for flash harry get rich quick motormouths like yourself.
> 
> you stand a greater than 50% chance of being a pauper in 5 years, we dont.


Top 20 companies are not get rich quick schemes. That is what most fund invest in.

You are deadset muppet.

----------


## baconandeggs

Telstra shareholders have "free" shares after 10 years. That is what 10 years of keeping them does. The dividends have totally covered the initial outlay.

You call that get rich quick  :rofl:

----------


## Neverna

So is baconandeggs waradmiral reborn?

----------


## fishlocker

Money Magazine's November cover reads "7 Moves for a worry free retirement."

#1 Rely on the most potent risk buster; Automated savings.

#2  Perfome this stress test after a big market spill. 

#3 Be greedy for every nickel of your returns. 

#4  Revise your game plan after age 50. 

#5  Time your career exit on your own terms. 

#6  Try a practice retirement first. 

#7  Ease your way into a safer income stream. 

I typed a description of each and lost it in the upload so you'll just have to read the magazine if interested.  Or just pour another Guinness and forget about it.

----------


## fishlocker

And now for the Fish's guide "7 moves to an early retirement."

#1 Move to where it costs fock all to build or rent. ie south east Asia. In specific Issan.

#2 Eat like a local. Insects and small reptiles. In specific lizards and ants.

#3 Model your daily routine after your girlfriend's brothers to conserve energy thus reducing the need for #2.

#4 Conserve on personal hygiene products by bathing in a 55 gallon drum of rain water.

#5 Conserve on petroleum products by using the age old Ox and cart.

#6 Use child labor whenever possible. They work for less than their parents. 

#7 Have girlfriend pen pal with rich European so as to sucker monies from him.


I will not solicit donations for the Fish's guide to early retirement as I got the Ideas from some of you

                                      Thanks again The Fish.


ps, I hope noone was affended by the list as it is a way of life for some. Sorry for that in advance as it was meant to be humorous.  Feel free to add to the list as it is not an all-encompassing  guide.

----------


## NZdick1983

Being a modest guy, I have modest goals.
My simple goal is to not 'have' to work later in life.
I just want a steady/stable income to rely on, for my lady and I.
We don't need to dine at the finest restaurants, or cruise the world on a luxury yacht while sipping champagne.

Obviously, we don't want to be chewing on beetle bugs, or re-cycling our own piss to survive either...(hmm sounds kinky though)...

Anyway... Our simple plan is to save as much cash as we possibly can in NZ - that along with an inheritance from Nana (93) when she passes away (God forbid).. 
Should be plenty to buy 2-4 apartments in Fukuoka with the aim of returning around 10% (higher than that is overly optimistic I guess)...

Chuck a deposit on a nice house there, as mortgage rates are around 1% for a 30 year mortgage... and use the income from my apartment in NZ along with our apartments in Fukuoka to pay for our expenses...

That my friends.. is our simple plan... please feel free to shred it to bits - or adjust it/advise accordingly...

Bear in mind, my missus works for a travel company in Auckland city, with the head office being located in Fukuoka... so she transfer and work PT... 

I have a fetish for small business so will probably open a small English tutoring center from our home...

*and/or import NZ natural cosmetics - seems to be the rage at the moment (cause I used to sell cosmetics in Thailand) weird... I know, I know.. I am a bit weird lol

(ok... a lot weird)....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


I do apologize and accept full responsibility for derailing this thread... but it seems the original poster has buggered off - so fook it... just go with the flow.

----------


## Steam

> Being a modest guy, I have modest goals.
> My simple goal is to not 'have' to work later in life.
> I just want a steady/stable income to rely on, for my lady and I.


Everyone on planet earth has that goal pal. Thing is the only way to do it is to enslave others to earn your living for you. That is why the housing market is so expensive in your city Auckland, every fucker wants something for nothing while they sit on their fat lazy arse. 

One of these days the younger generation is going to get fucked off with it when they realise that they are cattle being milked.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Fair comments, Steam.

But I think everyone has the ability to get ahead in life with a bit of hard word/smarts (and a little luck).

Granted, the younger generation (of which I guess we are still a part 'just') has it hardest. I will certainly make provision for any kids we 'may' have, so as to give them a head start in life.

We can't afford or justify buying a house in wildly over-priced Auckland - hence the focus on apartments.


I ain’t rich, but I damn sure wanna be
Working like a dog all day, ain’t working for me
I wish I had a rich uncle that’d kick the bucket
And that I was sitting on a pile like Warren Buffett
I know everybody says
Money can’t buy happiness

But it could buy me a boat, it could buy me a truck to pull it
It could buy me a Yeti 110 iced down with some silver bullets
Yeah, and I know what they say,
Money can’t buy everything
Well, maybe so,
But it could buy me a boat

They call me redneck, white trash and blue collar
But I could change all that if I had a couple million dollars
I keep hearing that money is the root of all evil
And you can’t fit a camel through the eye of a needle
I’m sure that’s probably true,
But it still sounds pretty cool

‘Cause it could buy me a boat, it could buy me a truck to pull it
It could buy me a Yeti 110 iced down with some silver bullets
Yeah, and I know what they say,
Money can’t buy everything
Well, maybe so,
But it could buy me a boat

To float down on the water with a beer…
I hear the Powerball Lotto is a-sitting’ on a hundred mill…
Well, that would buy me a brand new rod and reel…

And it could buy me a boat, it could buy me a truck to pull it
It could buy me a Yeti 110 iced down with some Silver Bullets
Yeah, and I know what they say,
Money can’t buy everything
Well, maybe so,
But it could buy me a boat

Yeah, and I know what they say,
Money can’t buy everything
Well, maybe so,
But it could buy me a boat
It could buy me a boat.

----------


## fishlocker

My father bought me a 1973 Plymouth Fury 111 for o200usd when I turned 18. My step mother asked " do you know what day it is?" Of course I replied its my 18th  birthday.  To wich she said "ya it's the day you move out."
I allways thought she was a witch. I knew she was a bitch.
They divorced a short time later and my father and I lived in a friend's of his basement.  He owed my dad money and a favor.  Like Terry I've never married.  Go figure. I do have a nice LP collection though.

----------


## fishlocker

BTW best thing that ever happened to me. It had been pretty much down hill till then.

----------


## terry57

> You would have to be daft to think 3% cash rate is a good investment.



I think you will find that only Somchai the retard actually feels a 3 % cash rate is a fine Investment.   :Confused: 

But the rest of us who are looking at a large loss of Capital at the moment consider a 3 % cash rate and Capital stable a fine stop measure. 

It's not like it will be left there forever but merely parked till this financial fookin mess gets sorted. 

So my plan of attack is to do this and buckle down till I start making money again.

I've had a massive two years since retirement and up till 3 months ago actually had more money in my account than when I Retired. 

No problem, I'll just stop my relentless touring and just piss around in Bangkok. 

I have zero debt thank fook.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> .
> 
> That my friends.. is our simple plan... please feel free to shred it to bits - or adjust it/advise accordingly...



Mate, you have good plans and that's a very good thing indeed. Well done. and good luck.

Now there are a few things I must Point out, you are a young guy and have not had the time to be fuked in the arse by life yet. 

A few examples for you.

1. Your wife decides to leave you.     Happens everyday.

2. Nana goes mad leaves all her coin to the dogs home.      Nothing unusual with that.

3. Property markets crash and burn, cannot get a tenant or rental returns severely diminished.     Happening now in Perth.   

4. You lose your hard earned because of unforeseen forces at work.  Happening now.

You get my drift huh.

Besides that I wish you all the best, your head is in the right place.

When one is young like you to have the above happen ain't no big deal but when you are in your retirement years and not working any one of the above can really fuk with one's life. 

The idea is to manage the bleed and stop the fookin thing. 

Hence running for cover in a 3% cash account ain't such a bad idea even though one poster is sprouting shit regards 40 % returns. 

I'm sure you are smart enough to figure out who is actually talking and living the reality.

----------


## NZdick1983

Cheers Terror. Yes, hard to plan for all life's contingencies/curve balls.

Life is fraught with risk. We can only try to minimize it, we can never completely remove it.

My missus just got home and during our 'coffee time' chat, she told me some very interesting news from work:-

The travel company that she works for has lost 24 million on a failed software upgrade to their booking system (or something along those lines)..

They might have to undergo down-sizing in the near future. It is a global company, so fingers-crossed, this may not affect her Auckland branch. 
She's been working there diligently for 9 years.

Oh well... if she becomes redundant, she can always find another job, I guess... or come to work for me 55... could always use another Gib-stopper/plasterer, she'll be the prettiest plasterer in Auckland lol

We'll just go with the flow ay... one door closes another door opens...

----------


## Nawtier

Take your money out while low...buy back in when up....outstanding judgement call

----------


## Iceman123

^
I have been trying to tell the pikey fireman that for ages.
It just goes whoosh.....

----------


## terry57

^^

Nawty my friend, 

In my Super fund we can move various amounts or all of the money around within that fund.

There is no cost involved to the member. It must be done 5 working days before the end of the month and will take effect on the 1 St of the month.   4 moves  per year free and $ 50 there after....  I've never done it in 36 years mind you but now seems like a fair time. 

So in my case I can move my money over to Cash and when I feel like the time is right I will move it back into the default side of the fund and it will just carry on from there.  The trick is to time it right , that's the hard part.  I'm merely trying to stop losing my Capital. 

Nawty, I do realize you know fuk all about this as you have no Superannuation.  The above only applies to my fund and others will differ in their rules, regulations and fee structure. 

But you are correct when saying that selling out in the low is a very bad move. This occurs when Johnny Punter has over committed him or her self , borrowed money to enter a stock market or Investment and is carrying debt. 

Punters looking for a quick buk play this game.  Superfunds do not play the get rich quick game. 

If the punters speculation goes tits up as is happening now they  must service their debt. They then must sell all their shit in a fire sale and end up losing shit loads. 

Some win this game and some lose.  Not my game I'm afraid.

----------


## baconandeggs

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> Being a modest guy, I have modest goals.
> My simple goal is to not 'have' to work later in life.
> I just want a steady/stable income to rely on, for my lady and I.
> 
> 
> Everyone on planet earth has that goal pal. Thing is the only way to do it is to enslave others to earn your living for you. That is why the housing market is so expensive in your city Auckland, every fucker wants something for nothing while they sit on their fat lazy arse. 
> ...


People spend a fortune on phones, internet and other junk. Mind you house prices are a little crazy in big cities.

----------


## mybangkoklife

Thailand is just like any other country.  You have to put in the work if you wish to have a life of value.  I've been here for 20 years.  I arrived with $3000 to my name.  My first job in Bangkok paid 25,000 Baht.

I've worked hard an built up a good life, now I'm a PR, I have a Thai wife and two kids.

Yeah Thailand can be frustrating and no it will never be the US or Europe (Thank God) - but it does grow on you after a while.

I don't know that I could adapt to living in the US now, I think I'd go out of my head with boredom!

----------


## Fixaar

[QUOTE=Steam;3135604]


> Being a modest guy, I have modest goals.
> Thing is the only way to do it is to enslave others to earn your living for you.


Aint that the truth

I'm a slavemaster fortunately

----------

